# Why is veganism becoming so popular?



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2018)

This thread is about western people choosing to take on a vegan lifestyle with little to no influence from their faith.

We see a lot of vegan propaganda these days. Groups at universities, leaflets getting handed around, signs vadalised with vegan propaganda, Facebook groups and so on. My stance on eating animals has always been if the animal was raised humanely and killed swiftly it's ok to eat it.

The other day I saw a video on Facebook of a pro-vegan speaker making scientific arguments for going vegan. Not getting into the details I'll say that his arguments were so flawed that only die-hard vegans would listen to him. I looked into the comments and saw there were other people who had already raised the same critisisms for his arguments.

There probably are more logical sounding arguments out there for going vegan, its not something I've looked into. But I think that going vegan isn't just about logical arguments; it's to do with emotions; one's feelings on killing a living being, the feeling of belonging in a group, the emotional effect of seeing injured animals in pro-vegan propaganda, the satisfaction of buying and taking a health supplement, etc..

EDIT: I was planning on waiting a few days before making any response but please keep the discussion civil.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2018)

People believe that they are doing the world a favor and being "environmentally friendly" and "better people" by not eating anything that comes from an animal. Some do it just because they believe it's a healthier lifestyle over eating meat. Everyone has their reasons and these blanket reasons also help make it more appealing to more people.
Personally I suggest if people really want to be a vegan, get yourself bitten by a lone star tick and never eat meat from a mammal again.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 17, 2018)

I quite frankly don't care what diet someone else follows so long as it's not negatively affecting them and they aren't pushing it on anyone else

That said, if someone starts pressuring other people around them to start a vegan diet by shaming them into it, I'd organize a hot dog eating contest in their front yard. And anyone feeding their dogs/cats/other carnivorous pets vegan diets knowing full well that it _will _kill them over time will get fucking decked


----------



## blahblah (Aug 17, 2018)

It's not.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2018)

4 Years Vegan here.  Wish I was raised this way.  40 years old and everyone tells me I look 20.  Vegan is just a way back to our roots.  Humans are fruitivores by nature so why not eat what gives your body the best performance.  I never push this on anyone after so many asking but not listening.


----------



## Chary (Aug 17, 2018)

I mean, sometimes I think it's disgusting how many animals exist to die, just for to be consumed by people. Or thrown out and wasted or rotted. If I could, I'd totally be a vegan. 

But steaks are just too delicious.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 17, 2018)

veganism is destroying natural wildlife with all the pesticides used to cultivate way more vegetables than needed.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Aug 17, 2018)

I've not seen any Vegan propaganda here in the UK and I've been a vegetarian for 35 years now and lucky enough to live in a country that has a large range of vegetarian foods making it easy to be a vegitarian. I've been on holiday in Greece and couldn't find anything labelled in English  labelled as vegetarian, thou it could have been in greek?.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 17, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> I've not seen any Vegan propaganda here in the UK and I've been a vegetarian for 35 years now and lucky enough to live in a country that has a large range of vegetarian foods making it easy to be a vegitarian. I've been on holiday in Greece and couldn't find anything labelled in English  labelled as vegetarian, thou it could have been in greek?.



fish have the stinkiest blood, vegetarianism is a lie


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 17, 2018)

It's just because they think they will live healthier, think they are doing a favour to the world and ergo think they're better persons due to that.

Next time you see a vegan in a restaurant, ask the waiter to bring you double portions of meat, one for you, and one in honor of the vegan. Do a toast in his honor if you will.
That will give them the lesson that their way of life doesn't help shit to the environment.

The real problem here is mankind itself, that's the real issue.
Want to stop animal mistreatment?
Then reduce the worldwide population, that will exponentially reduce the abuse to animals.
The higher the number of the population is, the higher the demand for such products will be, and for every vegan out there, there's easily 100 people (as bare minimum) that eat whatever, with the numbes increasing rapidly each second.

They also seem to believe anyone and their grandma can go through such a diet.
Sorry but this is also a lie.
Every metabolism is different, and there are people out there that have negative  reactions to having a vegan-only diet.
I've seen this in several occassions, and no, it's not a diet problem, it's a metabolism one, and you cannot change the way your body functions.

Last, plants are also living beings, everything that follows the cycle of life (birth, growth, reproduction and death) is a living being.
Just because a plant doesn't bleed red with its intestines out, and because it doesn't scream or make a noise means it doesn't have life.

Avoiding animal products doesn't help, deal with it.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 17, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> This thread is about western people choosing to take on a vegan lifestyle with little to no influence from their faith.
> 
> We see a lot of vegan propaganda these days. Groups at universities, leaflets getting handed around, signs vadalised with vegan propaganda, Facebook groups and so on. My stance on eating animals has always been if the animal was raised humanely and killed swiftly it's ok to eat it.
> 
> ...


Vegan is a hard one, but some vegetarians don't even care about the animals, just think meat is gross.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2018)

"Flexitarian" is also becoming a thing.

We are all going eat lab meat at some point anyway. Been trying to reduce the amount of red meat for health reasons, but I don't thing I will ever become a vegetarian. Let alone vegan.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And anyone feeding their dogs/cats/other carnivorous pets vegan diets knowing full well that it _will _kill them


This is 100% worse than some vegan pushing their agenda on others, this is straight up animal abuse and it shouldn't be tolerated at all.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2018)

Chary said:


> I mean, sometimes I think it's disgusting how many animals exist to die, just for to be consumed by people. Or thrown out and wasted or rotted. If I could, I'd totally be a vegan.
> 
> But steaks are just too delicious.


Well, maybe in the future you will get a mechanical body.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 17, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> 4 Years Vegan here.  Wish I was raised this way.  40 years old and everyone tells me I look 20.  Vegan is just a way back to our roots.  Humans are fruitivores by nature so why not eat what gives your body the best performance.  I never push this on anyone after so many asking but not listening.


Carnivores, herbivores, omnivores and that's it. Humans are omnivores by nature hence the meat cutting teeth and grinding teeth together. Hate it when vegans start saying we,re something else then omnivores.
Here you have a whole article from a biologist who's vegan explaining we're omnivores and not something else !
https://veganbiologist.com/2016/01/04/humans-are-not-herbivores/


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Aug 17, 2018)

I've always grown up with dogs, my kids have 2 dogs now, some people see animals or certain animals as a product, how many of you could go and kill and gut the next piece of meat or fish for your next meal?.

I remember seeing the news in the 80's and even later about ALF in the UK, people who would take direct action against labs that carried out 'experiments' on animals. they even protested outside banks that they were a customer of and soon no bank would touch them and in the end the gov had to fund them. the power of direct action.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KingVamp said:


> Well, maybe in the future you will get a mechanical body.



as long as you dont eat *Mechanically separated meat* (MSM)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 17, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> This is 100% worse than some vegan pushing their agenda on others, this is straight up animal abuse and it shouldn't be tolerated at all.


Ironic isn't it?
A vegan who supposedly doesn't eat meat to stop animal abuse... Lol


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 17, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> I've always grown up with dogs, my kids have 2 dogs now, some people see animals or certain animals as a product, how many of you could go and kill and gut the next piece of meat or fish for your next meal?.
> 
> I remember seeing the news in the 80's and even later about ALF in the UK, people who would take direct action against labs that carried out 'experiments' on animals. they even protested outside banks that they were a customer of and soon no bank would touch them and in the end the gov had to fund them. the power of direct action.
> 
> ...


I don't mind killing a animal such as a cow/pig/chicken/lamb/fish for food, other animals only in a dire situation. Now I do agree that a lot of people think their food magically appears, which does make me angry at their blind ignorance. In school we went on a field trip to the grocery store and visited the butcher, I found it a little weird at the time, but it did ingrain in me where my meat comes from.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Aug 17, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> 4 Years Vegan here.  Wish I was raised this way.  40 years old and everyone tells me I look 20.  Vegan is just a way back to our roots.  Humans are fruitivores by nature so why not eat what gives your body the best performance.  I never push this on anyone after so many asking but not listening.



 well done, even in the Uk it's not easy to find food products labelled vegan, thou I have started to notice more

have you thought about a Macrobiotic diet ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ericthegreat said:


> I don't mind killing a animal such as a cow/pig/chicken/lamb/fish for food, other animals only in a dire situation. Now I do agree that a lot of people think their food magically appears, which does make me angry at their blind ignorance. In school we went on a field trip to the grocery store and visited the butcher, I found it a little weird at the time, but it did ingrain in me where my meat comes from.



some UK  kids don't know where milk comes from 
https://www.farminguk.com/News/Surv...n-don-t-know-where-milk-comes-from_46824.html


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 17, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> well done, even in the Uk it's not easy to find food products labelled vegan, thou I have started to notice more
> 
> have you thought about a Macrobiotic diet ?
> 
> ...


To be fair it might've been weird that my school did that.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 17, 2018)

Vegan propaganda? I've been a vegan for the past 5 years and people tell me all the time that I shouldn't. That you need meat to survive. That I'm just following a trend. How about fuck you and let me eat what I want to do?

I don't go around telling people that I'm vegan. One time it happened at a burger store out of nowhere. I was with friends and ordered a vegetarian burger and some asshole from the other table commented on my "gay" choice. I don't care if your friend's friend knows a guy who swears that one time one of his friends met a vegan and was totally on his face about it. Just leave us alone and we'll do the same.

Also, vegan or not, if you consume meat from animals that were mistreated (such as animals still alive while draining their bloods or 10 chickens living inside one small cage until it's time to slaughter) you're a fucking moron. You're harming the animals by allowing such a cruel industry to exist.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 17, 2018)

gameboy said:


> veganism is destroying natural wildlife with all the pesticides used to cultivate way more vegetables than needed.



Fake news good Sir 

All the food that need to be produced for the Animals ppl later eat takes MUCH MUCH more space and minerals and stuff out of the earth, it is proven that without all the Animals that we feed to "produce" meat we would have much more food actually.

Then again I think Vegan people are kind of stupid ...
I hardly every eat meat as well as I don't need it and for me it isn't especially tasty so I don't see why I should eat meat every day as some people tend to do, still the Human eats meat and uses lots of Animal products since ancient times so why change it now? we are not made to life Vegan.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

Youkai said:


> Fake news good Sir
> 
> All the food that need to be produced for the Animals ppl later eat takes MUCH MUCH more space and minerals and stuff out of the earth, it is proven that without all the Animals that we feed to "produce" meat we would have much more food actually.
> 
> ...


To be honest, meat is overvalued. Eating meat now and then is nice, but eating meat 24/7 like most westerns* do is unhealthy as fuck, and not even that tasty.

If someone wants to eat only veggies, that's fine but not healthy either, perhaps not as unhealthy as force feeding themselves meat like most people do.

The only thing I can't stand of Vegans is the aggressive propaganda they push around, but what they eat, I don't care, that's fine. 
Should I also prepare some grilled veggies for some Vegans friends when I invite them to a grill? No problem, that's fine. 
Should I listen to their critique of me eating meat in that grill and how should I burn in hell etc? No thanks.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2018)

people can do what they want, as long as they don't try to enforce their vision to others.
and that's the problem !
vegan I know, they require that you do effort to accept them and cook differently, but they look upon you and criticize and insult you if you dare eat differently than them, they don't accept that you don't become vegan like them because it's the enlightenment (like they saw god) and you should stop living your life your own way.
they act like a cult and religion. they want to convert everyone, and don't accept differences. We have to accept them but they don't accept other's choices?
edit: like said above, yeah, it's aggressive propaganda. 


note :
French have 3 level and 3 different words :
Vegetarien [fr] -> Vegetarian [en] : not eating meat. 
This one, I'm fine and I understand, each his own taste and color. I don't eat certain things too.

Vegetalien [fr] -> vegan [en] : not eating meat, nor food produced by animals like eggs or milk. (is honey part of "produced by animal" ?)
This one I understand too, though I see it a little strange for the fact that eating eggs or drinking milk does not kill any animal, but they feel like it's torture to make breeding to produce these, but until proven wrong chicken will always produce eggs even without any human intervention.

Vegan [fr] -> no word in english? : not eating meat, nor food produced by animal, nor wearing any product from animal (leather, wool, etc.), nor killing any living organisms because life is precious !
Vegan (french meaning) is stronger than the english one, and more than just "not eating meat", it goes up to "not using, wearing, touching anything produced AND derived from animals" like silk or leather or wool because it's from animals.
They also push the fact that "eating or killing living things" is wrong. but you know, vegetal are living organisms too, right? because you don't hear them cry you think it's not alive ? will you eat rock instead?
and they also are like "it's wrong to kill anything" but, things you don't see are fine, right ? stepping on insects, ants, mosquitoes, mites, bacteria and viruses, that's all right to kill them ? at which limit it isn't ?
vegan from this category are the one that make such propaganda and try to convert everyone.

Vegan is translation of Vegetalien (the second category), but french started to borrow the english word instead of using the existing one, as if it was a cult all around the world. it's like being part of something called vegan, instead of using the existing word in its own language.
it added a more signification to that movement with more ideology than just "eating" behavior.
everyone are free to do and act like they want, don't enforce others to act like you!


edit:
are vegan (the 3rd one, with ideology, who don't want anything done by animal) caring that fauna is possible thanks to animals ? 
bees for pollination, earthworm for nutrient, etc.
they know that going to toilet you kill living forms ? you have billions of bacteria in your organism. you need animals to live.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 17, 2018)

Cyan said:


> and they also are like "it's wrong to kill anything" but, things you don't see are fine, right ? stepping on insects, ants, mosquitoes, mites, bacteria and viruses, that's all right to kill them ? at which limit it isn't ?


Killing for self-defense is perfectly fine. Mosquitoes, for example, are a threat to a lot of species, including ours. Same goes for insects, but also bigger animals. Would any person let a bear maul them just because they're a living creature? I don't think so. Your right to live ends when you're threatening mine.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2018)

then only killing to eat is not fine? eating to survive. human metabolism require meat and iron. you can't live eating only fauna, without chemical substitute (and how are they made? you sure there's no hurt animal in the process?).
the lion in the savanna kills to eat, I never saw a lion becoming vegan. but like I said, I'm okay with not eating meat, every one his own taste, just don't force others to act the same.

also, cutting a flower, it'll die. is that fine killing flora but not fauna?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2018)

I'll continue to eat meat like nothing happened.

Plants have feelings too!


----------



## Viri (Aug 17, 2018)

Yum meat!


----------



## gameboy (Aug 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> To be honest, meat is overvalued. Eating meat now and then is nice, but eating meat 24/7 like most westerns* do is unhealthy as fuck, and not even that tasty.
> The only thing I can't stand of Vegans is the aggressive propaganda they push around, but what they eat, I don't care, that's fine.



its not the consumption of meat by white americans that is unhealthy, its all the salt, processed carbs and sugars.


----------



## duwen (Aug 17, 2018)

I was vegetarian for a number of years while living with my last partner who was vegan. I could never make the leap to being full-on vegan as my metabolism required more protein and calories than I could get from a vegan diet without literally eating constantly... it was the requirements of my metabolism (and a subsequent serious illness that required me to keep my weight up) that eventually led me back to a more carnivorous diet. I'm now at a point where at least half the meals I consume in a week are vegan or vegetarian. Afterall, a *balanced* diet is optimum.
A lot of the vegans and vegetarians I've known have had the best of intentions with the reasoning for their dietary choices. Most have, in minor ways, tried to influence the diet of those around them - some have been more 'preachy' about it than others.

...however... a lot of the current 'wave' of vegans I've had contact with seem to have only made the choice to either be awkward or to give themselves a personality quirk to stand out among their peers.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

gameboy said:


> its not the consumption of meat by white americans that is unhealthy, its all the salt, processed carbs and sugars.


Yeah, specially processed carbs and sugars. And that applies even more to Americans that abuse them.
As for my experience, I originally come from Argentina, a place where people eat meat like they drink water, and until they die after the third or fourth coronary bypass.

PS: meat overconsumption is not healthy either... but it is addictive.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2018)

Is vegan seen more like a health problem for yourself, or to protect animal condition and prevent them going to slaughters?

not eating meat will not prevent animals from dying.
it might, if enough people acting the same, prevent excessive breeding. Cow's farm in america to make burgers, these are too much (it even affect the soil), but in other part of the world then it's fine to eat meat because there's no excessive killing and wrong conditions for animals? it's wrong only in excessive breeding location and you are area-dependent vegan?


----------



## duwen (Aug 17, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Humans are fruitivores by nature so why not eat what gives your body the best performance.


That's a common fallacy. Primates are fruitivores, homosapiens are not - if we were our teeth would all be molars like those of primates.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 17, 2018)

Cyan said:


> then only killing to eat is not fine? eating to survive. human metabolism require meat and iron. you can't live eating only fauna, without chemical substitute (and how are they made? you sure there's no hurt animal in the process?).
> the lion in the savanna kills to eat, I never saw a lion becoming vegan. but like I said, I'm okay with not eating meat, every one his own taste, just don't force others to act the same.
> 
> also, cutting a flower, it'll die. is that fine killing flora but not fauna?


You don't need to eat meat to survive anymore, that's the point. A lot of vegetables have iron in them. If it weren't true then how am I still alive? How are vegans worldwide still alive? We live in a society where people overeat all the time, just for fun. Overeating increases demand. Demand increases sales but also costs. To cut costs down, some companies do awful things to animals, as I explained before this.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

duwen said:


> That's a common fallacy. Primates are fruitivores, homosapiens are not - if we were our teeth would all be molars like those of primates.


Humans are processedfoodivores, TBH.
That is the only thing in the diet of humans that stands out compared with the rest of the animal kingdom.
Be it processing it through fire, fermenting it, salting it. The one thing that humans eat different is processed food. 
(and that's arguably the one thing that allowed to ingest additional calories required to sustain and develop higher intelligence)


----------



## mrdude (Aug 17, 2018)

People are supposed to eat meat - that's what nature intended, just look at your teeth and they way evolved to cut, rip, chew and crunch. Also that and your jaw muscles. People have only started going vegan since they have a wide choice of fruit and veg to eat - I can assure you that if you were born and lived in a place where there is little to no fruits grow and a sparse supply of veg - you would eat what you could.

As for meat - it tastes so good!, by not eating it, you're only depriving yourself and eating something good. I personally think vegans are a bit mentally disturbed and not wired up properly, why on earth would you want to deprive yourself of something so tasty as a steak or chicken or something that satisfies your hunger?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

mrdude said:


> As for meat - it tastes so good!, by not eating it, you're only depriving yourself and eating something good. I personally think vegans are a bit mentally disturbed and not wired up properly, why on earth would you not want to deprive yourself of something so tasty as a steak or chicken or something that satisfies your hunger?


Let's be honest. Hunger is not a problem, it's never a (first world) problem.
But the taste! That said, IMHO, people shouldn't eat meat 24/7, it tastes even better if you eat high quality meat once or twice a week instead (opinions of course).


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> To cut costs down, some companies do awful things to animals


I agree, and unfortunately eating veggies will not prevent greedy companies to make more money by being more awful.

If it's a personal decision and you feel better or healthier, I'm all for it and I understand better than if it's a way to live expecting companies to change the way they act. these need more direct actions (laws, government, public access, camera, etc.)
that's what I find a little too bad in people defending veganism only because of companie's doing, instead of their own health first. if people want to be more active, there are association or defense group? politic? there are other way to defend animal protection, in my opinion at least.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 17, 2018)

Cyan said:


> I agree, and unfortunately eating veggies will not prevent greedy companies to make more money by being more awful.
> 
> If it's a personal decision and you feel better or healthier, I'm all for it and I understand better than if it's a way to live expecting companies to change the way they act. these need more direct actions (laws, government, public access, camera, etc.)


As a non-vegan, all you need to do is to eat meat from animals that weren't treated in cruel ways. If everyone did it, it will be enough to make a difference. I'm not saying that people should stop eating meat, but the least you could do is to stop financing those who torture animals.


----------



## mrdude (Aug 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Let's be honest. Hunger is not a problem, it's never a (first world) problem.
> But the taste! That said, IMHO, people shouldn't eat meat 24/7, it tastes even better if you eat high quality meat once or twice a week instead (opinions of course).



It might not be a problem for some, the media would have you believe that everyone in the UK/USA is fairly well off - and it might be for the wealthy. The fact is that child poverty is pretty rampant and people are going to food banks at the highest levels ever seen. In Scotland where I live, the Radio is having 'cash for kids' charity and there's lots of other charity's trying to raise money so people can just get by. Some kids only really get fed at school (free lunches), as the parents are dependent on drugs/drink and don't feed the kids properly. This is a first world country - and most people struggle to get by. Some Police/nurses/firemen have second jobs just to pay the mortgage/rent. Young people can't get on the property ladder due to the prices of renting and the low stagnant wages - some people haven't had a pay rise for 10 years.

So yes, these people will eat meat - because they don't have the luxury or being able to go to the shops and pay £1.50 for 4 apples, when they can buy some meat product for less, which will satisfy their hunger more.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

mrdude said:


> It might not be a problem for some, the media would have you believe that everyone in the UK/USA is fairly well off - and it might be for the wealthy. The fact is that child poverty is pretty rampant and people are going to food banks at the highest levels ever seen. In Scotland where I live, the Radio is having 'cash for kids' charity and there's lots of other charity's trying to raise money so people can just get by. Some kids only really get fed at school (free lunches), as the parents are dependent on drugs/drink and don't feed the kids properly. This is a first world country - and most people struggle to get by. Some Police/nurses/firemen have second jobs just to pay the mortgage/rent. Young people can't get on the property ladder due to the prices of renting and the low stagnant wages - some people haven't had a pay rise for 10 years.
> 
> So yes, these people will eat meat - because they don't have the luxury or being able to go to the shops and pay £1.50 for 4 apples, when they can buy some meat product for less, which will satisfy their hunger more.


Hmmm... yeah, there can be money problems sure, but hunger is not something I usually see around. I mean, there are social aids everywhere, the state gives you food in some way. Your education and well being will suffer, but lack of food? Well, perhaps I haven't been in direct contact with that.


----------



## tunip3 (Aug 17, 2018)

Tbh I don't really eat meat for environmental reasons but I do eat sustainably caught fish


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Tbh I don't really eat meat for environmental reasons but I do eat sustainably caught fish


I really want some grilled salmon now. Really off topic, but hell this thread is making me hungry.


----------



## tunip3 (Aug 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I really want some grilled salmon now. Really off topic, but hell this thread is making me hungry.


Same tbh also smoked salmon is nice on pizza


----------



## JoeyMacCheese (Aug 17, 2018)

Vegan is the healthiest diet without a doubt but cheese is too nice so ill probably become Vegetarian within the next couple years


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 17, 2018)

Chary said:


> I mean, sometimes I think it's disgusting how many animals exist to die, just for to be consumed by people. Or thrown out and wasted or rotted. If I could, I'd totally be a vegan.
> 
> But steaks are just too delicious.


Medium rare 


TotalInsanity4 said:


> I quite frankly don't care what diet someone else follows so long as it's not negatively affecting them and they aren't pushing it on anyone else
> 
> That said, if someone starts pressuring other people around them to start a vegan diet by shaming them into it, I'd organize a hot dog eating contest in their front yard. And anyone feeding their dogs/cats/other carnivorous pets vegan diets knowing full well that it _will _kill them over time will get fucking decked


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## mrdude (Aug 17, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Tbh I don't really eat meat for environmental reasons but I do eat sustainably caught fish



LOL, don't eat meat for environmental reasons - I'll bet you use plastic products which are pouting the sea/land at an alarming rate. Also the production of veg uses a vast amount of pesticides and doesn't help insects at all. I bet you also drive a car and burn fossil fuels. Buy stuff from China/elsewhere that need a vast amount of energy to be consumed to arrive at your house so you can use it for a couple of years and then throw it in the garbage (so it can be put into landfill).

If you think not eating meat will help the environment, you really are very misguided, they only way the environment will be helped is when humans are eventually extinct, or we return to the stone age.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 17, 2018)

mrdude said:


> It might not be a problem for some, the media would have you believe that everyone in the UK/USA is fairly well off - and it might be for the wealthy. The fact is that child poverty is pretty rampant and people are going to food banks at the highest levels ever seen. In Scotland where I live, the Radio is having 'cash for kids' charity and there's lots of other charity's trying to raise money so people can just get by. Some kids only really get fed at school (free lunches), as the parents are dependent on drugs/drink and don't feed the kids properly. This is a first world country - and most people struggle to get by. Some Police/nurses/firemen have second jobs just to pay the mortgage/rent. Young people can't get on the property ladder due to the prices of renting and the low stagnant wages - some people haven't had a pay rise for 10 years.
> 
> So yes, these people will eat meat - because they don't have the luxury or being able to go to the shops and pay £1.50 for 4 apples, when they can buy some meat product for less, which will satisfy their hunger more.


Oh please. Canned vegetables are very cheap. Don't believe me? Here. Irish store.

You can buy one kilo of beans for less than 1€. Those have a lot of iron too. A lot of poor people eat badly because they find comfort in junk food with a lost of sugar/salt, not because they can't afford healthier food.


----------



## pasc (Aug 17, 2018)

Cause people are hypocrites.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Aug 17, 2018)

Cyan said:


> people can do what they want, as long as they don't try to enforce their vision to others.
> and that's the problem !
> vegan I know, they require that you do effort to accept them and cook differently, but they look upon you and criticize and insult you if you dare eat differently than them, they don't accept that you don't become vegan like them because it's the enlightenment (like they saw god) and you should stop living your life your own way.
> they act like a cult and religion. they want to convert everyone, and don't accept differences. We have to accept them but they don't accept other's choices?
> ...




thou i call myself a vegetarian, I'm really a *Lacto-vegetarian*
I don't eat meat, fish or eggs, while i will eat cheese or yogurt, its difficult to find a product these days that doesn't contain milk

there are *Ovo-vegetarians  *who do not eat meat or dairy products but do eat eggs


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2018)

yes, I know non dairy product is very hard to find, there are always derivative of milk in most transformed product.
my sister had a non lactic diet, and she almost ate nothing. when you are lactose intolerant, you probably do a lot more effort than real vegan to prevent any allergy. it's not only milk, but everything derivative like the additive code written on products (like E270, or E963) or strange words like lactic acid? did you know "lactic" means dairy ?
do vegan really try that hard to not eat something they don't want to eat (instead of can't eat)?

thanks for the additional vegetarian sub-genre precision.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 17, 2018)

as a vegetarian i'd rather eat human flesh than any animal


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

CosmoCortney said:


> as a vegetarian i'd rather eat human flesh than any animal


Sure that must be tasty also, but I guess it will taste a little like pork and I am more of a beef guy.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2018)

CosmoCortney said:


> as a vegetarian i'd rather eat human flesh than any animal


Humans are animals too, we are part of fauna. we are living species, head body arms,etc.

I think it would taste more beef than porc, it's red meat and muscle, we are very near bovinae/cattle? when they test (edit: some) vaccines for humans they do on cows, not monkeys.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

Cyan said:


> Humans are animals too, we are part of fauna.
> 
> I think it would taste more beef than porc, it's red meat.


I guess one could "legally" eat monkey some places, it should be similar I guess?
Way too exotic to go the extra mile and try that. (also doubt they'll follow any sanitary code)


----------



## duwen (Aug 17, 2018)

Cyan said:


> Humans are animals too, we are part of fauna.
> 
> I think it would taste more beef than porc, it's red meat and muscle, we are very near bovide/cattle? when they test vaccines for humans they do on cows, not monkeys.


I think it would depend on the diet of the human you ate. Say you were eating a vegan, I could imagine that being like lamb, but a carnivore would probably taste more like water buffalo steak.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2018)

without going to monkeys or dogs eating reason, sanitary code in other part of the world is already different than european or american countries.
in some countries, meat and fishes are cut and thrown on the street's floor, with lot of flies on it, waiting for people to buy it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

duwen said:


> I think it would depend on the diet of the human you ate. Say you were eating a vegan, I could imagine that being like lamb, but a carnivore would probably taste more like water buffalo steak.


Then perhaps one should feed a human only with acorn for later consumption.
I mean, Iberian ham is really tasty.

PS: This thread is going weird places... erm, look behind you, a three headed monkey!


----------



## leon315 (Aug 17, 2018)

Yo guys, wanna hear a joke?

I'm a Vegan and I'm a




Spoiler



BODYBUILDER HAHAHAHA


----------



## mss1988 (Aug 17, 2018)

If eating meat is so ethical, healthy and environment friendly why even bother explaining that?
I will tell you why: *BECAUSE IT'S NOT*. But, we have a solution:
*"If you repeat a lie often enough, it becomes the truth."* Joseph Goebbels

There is no such thing as animal that was raised humanely for eating.

Try eating unprocessed plants only for 1 month and after that eat meat only for 1 month and tell me the difference after that.

If you are doing something wrong, making other people do the same thing doesn't make you less wrong.
Maybe you should listen something you would not like to hear, it could save your life one day.

*EDIT:* I will not answer replays nor explain myself. If you are seeking the truth, Google and open mind are your friends.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 17, 2018)

mss1988 said:


> There is no such thing as animal that was raised humanely for eating.



How about the freerange animals that live without being tortured? Sure they will be killed at some point, but isn't that better than living in the wild and letting a wild animal eating you alive?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2018)

inuit hunt and eat seal and whale to survive, they don't breed them, they don't do cruelty for money, they need them to live in harmony.
I don't think inuit are eating vegetables, are there vegan inuits? human are fruitivore, yeah sure.


----------



## mss1988 (Aug 17, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> How about the freerange animals that live without being tortured? Sure they will be killed at some point, but isn't that better than living in the wild and letting a wild animal eating you alive?



Google is your friend. But as I said, if you want to see the truth get yourself prepared to see what you would not like to see.


----------



## tunip3 (Aug 17, 2018)

mrdude said:


> LOL, don't eat meat for environmental reasons - I'll bet you use plastic products which are pouting the sea/land at an alarming rate. Also the production of veg uses a vast amount of pesticides and doesn't help insects at all. I bet you also drive a car and burn fossil fuels. Buy stuff from China/elsewhere that need a vast amount of energy to be consumed to arrive at your house so you can use it for a couple of years and then throw it in the garbage (so it can be put into landfill).
> 
> If you think not eating meat will help the environment, you really are very misguided, they only way the environment will be helped is when humans are eventually extinct, or we return to the stone age.


I take the bus or walk I do not own a car I recycle my plastic products whenever I can and when I go to the shops I try to bring my own reusable bags, I try to eat organic produce and unlike you I am actually trying to do something instead of mocking and belittling others ps the meat industry is set to be a bigger poluter than oil by 2020 not to forget their rampant use of antibiotics and hormomes


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 17, 2018)

mss1988 said:


> Google is your friend. But as I said, if you want to see the truth get yourself prepared to see what you would not like to see.


First of all, if you don't like discussions, you can get out of a forum made entirely to make discussions and you can go back to whatever closed Facebook circlejerk group you're subscribed into.

Second, as I mentioned before, I'm a vegan.

Third, it's for people like you that there legit are people in this very thread thinking that we have some kind of mental disorder.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 17, 2018)

Just another fad, like keto diet.


----------



## Jayenkai (Aug 17, 2018)

My cousin had a rather significant operation a year or two ago, and it's left her unable to eat red meats..  She also hates most seafood dishes.
She's now limited to poultry or simple fish meals, and it's hard to watch her stuck on a moderately bland diet.
No matter how many chicken dishes there might be, it's not enough to fill a whole week of meals, and she has to just put up with it.

All these nice Vegan alternatives are popping up on YouTube.  Recently Mike Jeavons did a Week-On Vegan, and MyVirginKitchen's started doing vegan things, too.
There does seem to be a bit of a trend, and personally I've not exactly been disliking the variation that I'm seeing.
The vegan burgers look really tempting, and MVK's recent lasagne looks bloomin' amazing!

I keep mentioning these to my cousin, but she's adamant that she's "Not going to become a bloomin' vegetarian, too!!!"
She's stuck on the fact that it'll make her "look like a Veggie" rather than considering that, for her, it's going to open up the wider variety of choice that she currently doesn't have in her meals.

I keep trying..  But it's not happening..
Bah, humbug.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 17, 2018)

Jayenkai said:


> I keep mentioning these to my cousin, but she's adamant that she's "Not going to become a bloomin' vegetarian, too!!!"
> She's stuck on the fact that it'll make her "look like a Veggie" rather than considering that, for her, it's going to open up the wider variety of choice that she currently doesn't have in her meals.


This is because, in our society, it's perfectly fine to accuse anybody that doesn't think the same as everyone else to be crazy.

You drive a bike? You're an asshole. I hope someone hits you with their car.

You are a vegan? You're stupid. If you eat in my restaurant I will put meat in your dishes on purpose.

You don't like the same things as me? I will make fun of you because you are not normal.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Aug 17, 2018)

Because mental illness is on the rise.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2018)

gameboy said:


> veganism is destroying natural wildlife with all the pesticides used to cultivate way more vegetables than needed.




Lol if it has pesticides then it ain't Vegan.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Lol if it has pesticides then it ain't Vegan.


Vegan is like the unicorn... Yeah, exactly that, the Unicorn is true Vegan.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 17, 2018)

mrdude said:


> LOL, don't eat meat for environmental reasons - I'll bet you use plastic products which are pouting the sea/land at an alarming rate. Also the production of veg uses a vast amount of pesticides and doesn't help insects at all. I bet you also drive a car and burn fossil fuels. Buy stuff from China/elsewhere that need a vast amount of energy to be consumed to arrive at your house so you can use it for a couple of years and then throw it in the garbage (so it can be put into landfill).
> 
> If you think not eating meat will help the environment, you really are very misguided, they only way the environment will be helped is when humans are eventually extinct, or we return to the stone age.



you shouldnt eat vegetables for environmental reason either then. Lots of vegetables get thrown out just because of cosmetic reasons and the pesticides that get spray on them gwt eaten by insects to deer, rabbits to wolfs and apex predators, its really screwing up the wildlife environment but nobody wants you to think about that aspect of it


----------



## mrdude (Aug 17, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> I take the bus or walk I do not own a car I recycle my plastic products whenever I can and when I go to the shops I try to bring my own reusable bags, I try to eat organic produce and unlike you I am actually trying to do something instead of mocking and belittling others ps the meat industry is set to be a bigger poluter than oil by 2020 not to forget their rampant use of antibiotics and hormomes



Yep, the bus uses Diesel and Oil - fossil fuels, most plastic is not recycled - and can only be recycled max 7-8 times. Around 8 million metric tons end up in the ocean each year, and far more ends up in landfill - a fair bit of that has come from you, whether from packaging from your foods/toys/electronic equipment you own. I'm not trying to belittle you, but the reality is that you eating vegetables and not eating meat - is having ZERO impact on the amount of animals being farmed for food & no impact on the environment whatsoever.

Humans are designed to eat/digest meats, being a vegan does not deter from that fact. A healthy balanced diet of meat/fish/veg/fruits and regular exercise is far better for you than just trying to get all your nutrients, vitamins and minerals out of vegetables. Plus meat tastes really nice - why deprive yourself of something so tasty? If we weren't meant to eat animals - they wouldn't be made out of food :-)


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 17, 2018)

mrdude said:


> Yep, the bus uses Diesel and Oil - fossil fuels, most plastic is not recycled - and can only be recycled max 7-8 times. Around 8 million metric tons end up in the ocean each year, and far more ends up in landfill - a fair bit of that has come from you, whether from packaging from your foods/toys/electronic equipment you own. I'm not trying to belittle you, but the reality is that you eating vegetables and not eating meat - is having ZERO impact on the amount of animals being farmed for food & no impact on the environment whatsoever.


The reality is that yes, you're trying to belittle people. Just because someone doesn't like eating the same stuff you eat doesn't mean that you can just claim that environmental progress means nothing. One million busses carrying one billion people every day means at least half a billion car less roaming the world.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

Additionally, implying that man is made to eat meat is not right.
The human is quite omnivorous, and depends on a balanced diet. Too much meat does damage, and actual levels of meat consumption not only are unnatural but also lead to colon cancer.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Additionally, implying that man is made to eat meat is not right.
> The human is quite omnivorous, and depends on a balanced diet. Too much meat does damage, and actual levels of meat consumption not only are unnatural but also lead to colon cancer.


I know that people don't like hearing about religions, but.. according to Mormon religion there's the Word of Wisdom which states that we should only eat meat sparingly and only during times of famine/winter basically. Really makes me think. Is meat only meant for when we can't get veggies/crops?


----------



## Stephano (Aug 17, 2018)

I've been a vegetarian for 12 years but that's because i had an irrational fear of tape worms as a kid.
(a lot, not all) Vegans are a bunch of wackos. Vegetables are great and all but people need protein in their diets to stay healthy. Soy is not the answer to vegans, *especially* if you are a guy. If someone does it for health reasons, then sure, why not, but if people do it to virtue signal, i can't take them seriously. I agree with @Chary that its crazy how many animals we kill, but humans need meat to thrive and stay healthy.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Aug 17, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> I know that people don't like hearing about religions, but.. according to Mormon religion there's the Word of Wisdom which states that we should only eat meat sparingly and only during times of famine/winter basically. Really makes me think. Is meat only meant for when we can't get veggies/crops?



one quote I've never forgot

* “The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated.” *

― Mahatma Gandhi


My wife is Filipino, I've seen animal abuse in the Philippines, sure abuse happens everywhere, even here in the UK, but you can be prosecuted for it here,  I know some eat dog and the shocking videos of Chinese cooking dogs . mans best friend


----------



## mrdude (Aug 17, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> The reality is that yes, you're trying to belittle people. Just because someone doesn't like eating the same stuff you eat doesn't mean that you can just claim that environmental progress means nothing. One million busses carrying one billion people every day means at least half a billion car less roaming the world.



Dude, if you don't like someone else's opinion - don't post stuff on a public forum. Nobody is telling you what to eat or how to live your life - if you want to live on vegetables that's cool as it leaves more meat for the rest of us meat lovers to eat - also it lowers the price (supply and demand). I'll eat what I want and personally done care one iota on what other people eat, but you're fooling yourself if you think anybody cares if you take the bus and live on cabbage, - also all your vegetables come in packaging and need transported.

If you want to change the world, buy some land, grown your own foods without using pesticides and don't use electricity or fuel, you can easily do this by moving to some menanite/amish community if you don't have the money to buy land. Then your presence won't leave much of a footprint on the world. Also the rest of us can be left in peace to eat some spare ribs with BBQ sauce, and we can enjoy it more - knowing you're doing your bit while we stuff ourselves - it's a win/win for everyone. :-)


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 17, 2018)

mrdude said:


> Dude, if you don't like someone else's opinion - don't post stuff on a public forum. Nobody is telling you what to eat or how to live your life


That's what you're trying to do by telling people that their ways to not affect the environment as bad as you don't matter. How dare you telling people that?


----------



## mrdude (Aug 17, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> That's what you're trying to do by telling people that their ways to not affect the environment as bad as you don't matter. How dare you telling people that?



Hang on a minute dude, my eyes just glazed over! I'm going for a coffee. I'm not telling anyone what to do - I'm stating my opinion, something obviously some people don't wish to hear/read (the nazis thought along the same lines) - If you can ignore people on this forum, simply add me to your ignore list and get on with your day! Simple.


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 17, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> But I think that going vegan isn't just about logical arguments; it's to do with emotions; one's feelings on killing a living being, the feeling of belonging in a group, the emotional effect of seeing injured animals in pro-vegan propaganda, the satisfaction of buying and taking a health supplement, etc..



Everything you said applies to just about every diet.  This is actually part of the reason for "dietary law" (especially the big about belonging in a group).  We spend our own lives being propagandaed into our diet, so people who (often later) in life make a conscious, active change are seen as making a statement just like have a conversion of faith.  This offends a lot of us because it indirectly implies that they question our "faith", they look down on us, and that we're doing something wrong.  The above can also be said about those who quit smoking, exercise, or even die their hair/get tattoos.

Overall, I don't see a logical reason to be upset/care that other people are changing themselves in ways that make themselves feel better.  If a person actively confronts you personally, that's a whole other issue.  That happens from people who are born-agains to those born into the "faith".  Depending on where they're coming from and where you're coming from, it might make a lot of sense to listen to them--if you're an obese smoker who's suffered multiple heart attacks, maybe change is warranted.  If someone merely wants you to convert to please them, then it may be warranted to express clearly that your are not alive to satiate their desires or goals--so, feel free to ignore all those people who demand you eat cake and steak or do so "in your honor".

That's mostly it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 17, 2018)

Popular? Veganism? No...not really. Sure, there is a trend of "eating less meat", but it's at best a trending thing that fences a bit with clichés to get a point across that the others simply don't listen to.

I eat meat myself, but quite often I'm embarrassed at how "my side" holds the debate.

"IT'S IMPOSSIBLE TO NOT EAT MEAT BECAUSE YOU NEED IT TO SURVIVE!!!" Yeah...apparently the existence of veganists for many years isn't sufficient proof of the opposite.
"YOU WANT TO PROTECT THE ENVIRONMENT BUT <insert worse doomsday scenario like global warming, sunflares, nuclear breakdown, Donald Trump actions> NEGATES ALL THAT!" ...as if that argument can't be used to ignore literally anything.


The main problem is in the long run. Not only does human population grows faster than it should, more and more people are adopting the style of eating meat every day. That puts exponentially more pressure on the environment, and that's a problem that isn't just long term but medium term and perhaps even a short term one as well.



Song of storms said:


> How about the freerange animals that live without being tortured? Sure they will be killed at some point, but isn't that better than living in the wild and letting a wild animal eating you alive?


I used to think the same way. Since animals die anyway, there's no harm in eating them, right? And while I still use that argument when I pick my evening menu (ooooh!!! meat!!!  ), there's one pretty hard flaw in that:

60% of mammals on the planet are livestock. These serve as food for the 36% of mammals known as humans...which leaves wild animals as making up but a meager 4% of our planet's total.
And that's the sort of perspective you seldomly hear about: the practice of eating meat royally screws up the ecologic balance on this planet. We've all heard that animals are bred to feed us...but it stems to thinking if that happens on such a scale that cattle is produced on a scale that it eclipses the entire rest of the world in terms of life amount. The chances of the meat on your platter has lead a life that wasn't aimed at being eaten is at the very least a theoretical fifteen times smaller (that would be if we intend to eat all wildlife), and practically non-existent in the way the meat industry works (it's easy math: it costs far more to have an animal live out in the wild than people are willing to pay for it, so you don't accidentally buy one in the shop).


----------



## duwen (Aug 17, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> 60% of mammals on the planet are livestock. These serve as food for the 36% of mammals known as humans...which leaves wild animals as making up but a meager 4% of our planet's total.



I'm not sure those figures hold up... you might want to look at some of the statistics that imply there are more rats worldwide than humans. Last I checked, rats weren't considered livestock.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

duwen said:


> I'm not sure those figures hold up... you might want to look at some of the statistics that imply there are more rats worldwide than humans. Last I checked, rats weren't considered livestock.


Actually rats are the proud citizens of the metropolis, in any case they are more akin to humans than to livestock. /s (I guess they are part of the 36%)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 17, 2018)

If you can give me a steak without the death of an animal? I'm all for it. Until then? Lemme be me.

It's an odd concept that I currently don't understand.. However, I respect people and their lifestyles. Just don't try and shove it down my throat. (Literally and figuratively)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

Memoir said:


> If you can give me a steak without the death of an animal? I'm all for it. Until then?


Quite sure you could kind of... perform surgery on a cow to remove a steak and somewhat keep it alive afterwards.
Not sure if that is a good idea anyway.


----------



## chocoboss (Aug 17, 2018)

Why because ... Kill animal is Bad :'( 

Nahhh they just think they can save earth like that but they forgot that it could ne very dangerous because of missing vitamin and other lipid ...


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2018)

I don't care what other people eat, but when they start or try to shove it down our throats with an air of sanctimoniousness and acting like they're superior, that's too far.


----------



## Exannor (Aug 17, 2018)

I eat meat and I don't care what any of you eat, but I do want to tell a story.

So I ran into a wacko vegan on twitter a little while ago(Back in May or March maybe?) and he said that he was hardcore vegetarian and that was his views regarding his own ethics and then another guy responded saying that he was in between. I then responded with "I like meat, I don't care if its ethical or not" in which I meant is that I don't care if it was killed humanly or not, I'd still eat it just as Joji would eat them nice chicken nuggets. Photo as proof (I did paraphrase slightly on both my quote and his quote as I didn't remember entirely and I looked at the photo later, but I linked the imgur link that I did upload the photo to as proof)

Then the OP of the twitter thread said: "Hitler killed jews for fun, He didn't care if it was ethical or not, he just liked doing it"

Insta Godwin'd, after that I did not take him seriously in the slightest. He then went on to talk about how veganism(Only plants, no meat) was perfect for everyone(EDIT: to clarify, the guy meant for everyone including people with high energy requirements for sports/work as he did say "Veganism is for all walks of life") and I'm just like, no, no its not. People have to have the correct balance of nutrition to be healthy, too much of something and you are sick, too little and you are sick. Just take dehydration and water intoxication/hyponatremia/overhydration as an example.

And we did need meat to evolve as cited by a berkley professor, I would provide the link, but its on my phone and I currently don't have access to it, I will provide it later if anyone asks or I will edit this post to provide the link. However, we do have canines that are meant to grind up meat.

EDIT no. 2:  Provided link as promised
https://www.berkeley.edu/news/media/releases/99legacy/6-14-1999a.html


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2018)

I'll say, social media and not-so-social media. 

Lately, I've been practicing making vegetable soups/baby food. 

In addition, I read a lot of material on why you shouldn't give babies meat and how many minerals, nutrients, and vitamins are in plants. I'm also surprised at the way our teeth work to chew food Vs how ineffective our bodies are at processing the food we eat. 

I don't traditional social medicate, but I read some ill joints; pass the buche to the carnivore on your left-hand side.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 17, 2018)

Kill it, cook it and I'll give it a nibble. In fact point at what I am to eat and I'll kill it, butcher it*, cook it and give it a nibble. Barring medical requirements I am not likely to ever change that. Happy meat is tasty meat so I will do that, though I don't shy away from some battery farmed whatever (and I guess halal butchered if we are using definitions I saw earlier in the thread) if it is on the plate before me.

*I am not this guy or anything but I can get it done and know a few styles, these days it is mostly rabbits, fish or birds for me if I am prepping something though .


I find the militant/in your face vegans to be hilarious. Find those foisting vegan diets on their kids to be unfortunate. For the most part eat what you want to eat, though better if it is suitably nutritious (this also extends to would be fat cunts). It can be annoying if I have to adjust my entire cooking plan as I don't have a big cooker these days and can't easily double up pans.

Some said do vegetarian or whatever for a month and then go back. My broke self did that -- stir fry every night. Still enjoyed meat just as much at the end of it. I can't imagine dropping milk and eggs... I might say I would try to kill someone but owing to a lack of energy, muscle and focus by that point I would likely fail. Not to mention the amount of lentils and nuts I would have to consume to stand a chance would make stealth rather more tricky.



Cyan said:


> thanks for the additional vegetarian sub-genre precision.


It gets weirder still.
There are a bunch of religious diets that aim never to harm another living thing and consequently do other changes. Think can't eat a potato as it is killing a plant, can eat an apple as it is just a fruit from a tree which typically lives on. This is also before we consider raw food types and organic food types.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Kill it, cook it and I'll give it a nibble. In fact point at what I am to eat and I'll kill it, butcher it*, cook it and give it a nibble.


Sure that wasn't the idea, but I can't stop listening that in my head in the rhythm of Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 17, 2018)

Red meat I could probably give up pretty easy, but chicken and sushi I could not do without.  Those have made up the majority of my diet for years.


----------



## nando (Aug 17, 2018)

We have a vegan at work and he is so obnocious. Pretty much single handedly ruined every lunch meeting or holiday party. His first week of work he sent out vegan propaganda videos to everyone.

And since we are using anecdotes for veganism, he is 8 years younger than me and looks a lot older. In fact he tought he ranked higher than me on age alone till i set him straight. Dont let this young body fool ya, im almost 40


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

nando said:


> We have a vegan at work and he is so obnocious. Pretty much single handedly ruined every lunch meeting or holiday party. His first week of work he sent out vegan propaganda videos to everyone.
> 
> And since we are using anecdotes for veganism, he is 8 years younger than me and looks a lot older. In fact he tought he ranked higher than me on age alone till i set him straight. Dont let this young body fool ya, im almost 40


That you are able to drink from the fountain of youth sitting on your backyard doesn't mean the average meat eating person looks younger than others.
That said most vegans I've met don't look older or younger, they usually look unhealthy thin with their bones showing up on their skin.


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 17, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Personally I suggest if people really want to be a vegan, get yourself bitten by a lone star tick and never eat meat from a mammal again.



That's not how the allergy works. You become allergic to any non-primate meat. So beef, pork, chicken, and fish are out. You can eat monkey. And I'm not aware of anyone testing human.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 17, 2018)

we're proxitarian here (idk if it's the right word in english though)

In short, we don't eat red meat, and very few cooked meat
We get most of our protein from nuts and such

I remember, few years ago, my mom couldn't eat beef or chicken
it was giving her stomach problem
So... I know it will offend lot of people, but here's the truth :
we were eating horses meat.
Horse meat is full of iron, of protein and lot of other nutriments.


----------



## machinoman (Aug 17, 2018)

I eat vegan most of the time, but this is largely a coincidence. I switched from ordering expensive delivery food to eating Huel every day, although every two weeks I order a meat covered pizza to keep myself from cheating the rest of the time. Actually, the gallons of Diet Pepsi I drink every day are vegetarian, but not vegan...
I think it is fascinating how angry people get at vegans though. Most people are aware that car exhaust is bad for the atmosphere, littering is bad for the environment, etc., but if you bring up the fact that meat as a food source is not sustainable at the rate our population is increasing, they will order two burgers instead of one to "show you".


----------



## dude1 (Aug 17, 2018)

don't worry to every fad diet like veganism there is a opposing one: Carnivore/zerocarb which is a subset of keto

after looking into both diets it seems less crazy than veganism which is bizarre for me to say


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 17, 2018)

dude1 said:


> don't worry to every fad diet like veganism there is a opposing one: Carnivore/zerocarb which is a subset of keto
> 
> after looking into both diets it seems less crazy than veganism which is bizarre for me to say


Perhaps, no idea.
TBH I am no vegan or vegetarian at all, it is just that I really love my cheese, olives and peppers.
Specially cheese, and tomato too. Please don't take that away from me.
I could sure go on without meat (but why would I?), but cheese and milk? No please, don't take that away!

Worst nightmare: developing lactose intolerance

I just found out this map, and I was born and grew up in Argentina... kill me!


Spoiler: Damn, why???


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Perhaps, no idea.
> TBH I am no vegan or vegetarian at all, it is just that I really love my cheese, olives and peppers.
> Specially cheese, and tomato too. Please don't take that away from me.
> I could sure go on without meat (but why would I?), but cheese and milk? No please, don't take that away!
> ...


my sistra has lactose intolerance
I don't but I have peanut butter intolerance
makes me pukes everytime I eat some


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2018)

SScorpio said:


> That's not how the allergy works. You become allergic to any non-primate meat. So beef, pork, chicken, and fish are out. You can eat monkey. And I'm not aware of anyone testing human.


I was actually bitten by a lone star tick. I am more than aware of what the effects does to a person. That comment was meant to be a joke as no one would really suggest being bitten by a tick.


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I was actually bitten by a lone star tick. I am more than aware of what the effects does to a person. That comment was meant to be a joke as no one would really suggest being bitten by a tick.



So how's the cannibalism thing working out?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2018)

SScorpio said:


> So how's the cannibalism thing working out?


I am a vegetarian.
I had to change my entire diet over a tick bite.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 18, 2018)

I've become a carnivore to keep things in balance. I do include some mushrooms with my steaks. But mushrooms are not plants, they're fungi.


----------



## SScorpio (Aug 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am a vegetarian.
> I had to change my entire diet over a tick bite.



Gotcha, I obviously know you are really saying it's going well. But you don't want to alert the authorities about the real reason there has been a remarkable decrease in hobos and vagabonds in your areas.

But seriously, that sucks.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 18, 2018)

gameboy said:


> its not the consumption of meat by white americans that is unhealthy, its all the salt, processed carbs and sugars.


there's actually nothing wrong with salt as long as you're not consuming processed foods high in sodium. The real culprit as you stated are processed carbs and sugars which affects your body the same way. We also need to note that processed meat is also very bad. (hot dogs, cold cuts etc)
check out this video on the carnivore diet.


----------



## emigre (Aug 18, 2018)

There's a lot of perfectly good reasons for veganism. And we probably should look to consume less meat as a race in all honesty.

I honestly don't get the hostility towards veganism and vegans from people in this thread.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 18, 2018)

emigre said:


> There's a lot of perfectly good reasons for veganism. And we probably should look to consume less meat as a race in all honesty.
> 
> I honestly don't get the hostility towards veganism and vegans from people in this thread.


The moral superiority attitude that a lot of vegans have is the reason for the hostility. On top of that the vegan cult is not just about not eating meat so stop using that straw man argument. Vegans will have you not eat eggs,butter,milk,cheese,chicken,beef,seafood or anything remotely related to animals.  If you want to be a vegan that's your choice but stop trying to shame people for eating the same way they've been eating for thousands of years.


----------



## emigre (Aug 18, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> The moral superiority attitude that a lot of vegans have is the reason for the hostility. On top of that the vegan cult is not just about not eating meat so stop using that straw man argument. Vegans will have you not eat eggs,butter,milk,cheese,chicken,beef,seafood or anything remotely related to animals.  If you want to be a vegan that's your choice but stop trying to shame people for eating the same way they've been eating for thousands of years.



The problem isn't with vegans, the problem is with that individual. I've known vegans, some are dicks, some are not, some are actual friends. It's really straightforward to distinguish people from the diet.

Veganism is about not consuming or using animal products. It's not a mean of living I would want to adhere to but hey I typically have respect for people to adhere to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Personally I suggest if people really want to be a vegan, get yourself bitten by a lone star tick and never eat meat from a mammal again.


Can you have milk and eggs?


ModderFokker619 said:


> 4 Years Vegan here.  Wish I was raised this way.  40 years old and everyone tells me I look 20.  Vegan is just a way back to our roots.  Humans are fruitivores by nature so why not eat what gives your body the best performance.  I never push this on anyone after so many asking but not listening.


I find it very hard to believe that spending four years on any sort of special diet will reverse 20 years of aging. I think you got lucky in the genetic lottery.


Cyan said:


> also, cutting a flower, it'll die. is that fine killing flora but not fauna?


The difference is animals have a conscience, plants do not.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 19, 2018)

I don't care, more meat for me  i'm 48 and some parks/musea ask if i would use my student card for cheaper entrance 
But i can understand people not eating meat, what i don't get is people not eating products, milk/honey/eggs/cheese


----------



## deltamind (Aug 19, 2018)

Trend? People follow whatever is trending so they look cool, while there are other people who are actually serious about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> Can you have milk and eggs?
> 
> I find it very hard to believe that spending four years on any sort of special diet will reverse 20 years of aging. I think you got lucky in the genetic lottery.
> 
> The difference is animals have a conscience, plants do not.




I would have to agree.  I can't deny how good I feel not eating meat in 4 years though.  The 1st year it was so noticable my energy levels were off the chart.  Also, I have never referred to it as a diet.

80/20 ratio is still very healthy 80% alkalinity and 20% acidic - If you can achieve 100% alkaline then you my friend are immune to diseases.  My 1st year Vegan I was extremely close to that.  Important to note that just because food is Vegan doesn't make it healthy for you.  Its all about Organics of course but is it Acidic or Alkaline is the life or death question / answer!


The human body is so resilient and thats why it takes most years to develop diseases. 
Its all about the lymphatic system as it controls your bacteria system, lymph nodes and much more.  It has no pump like your heart and blood so exercising is crucial.


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 19, 2018)

I suppose it’s just veganism support groups becoming louder all of the sudden? I don’t know, but I do know that one of the loudest is PETA and they’re bot exactly making me any more likely to go vegan (not like I would anyway, are you trying to male me give up bacon?!) because of their constant over-the-top “advertising”. But hey, they did make that vegan turducken commercial.


----------



## Vieela (Aug 19, 2018)

I think it's a combination of being eco-friendly and this incredible fever of being fitness combined? It probably helped a lot to make veganism and vegetarianism grow more in popularity.


----------



## Vorde (Aug 19, 2018)

I would say that people are more aware of what dietary options there are. My mother decided to become vegetarian when she was 28 and never looked back, and she's in her 70's now. I was raised with a vegetarian diet with the option of eating meat, but it never really made any kind of sense to me to eat meat, so I decided to stay a vegetarian. To each their own, the only thing you can try and do is look at both the factual pros and cons of both sides and decide what you think is right.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 19, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> 4 Years Vegan here.  Wish I was raised this way.  40 years old and everyone tells me I look 20.  Vegan is just a way back to our roots.  Humans are fruitivores by nature so why not eat what gives your body the best performance.  I never push this on anyone after so many asking but not listening.



I eat meats.. mostly fish but some meats too all my life. I loved burgers and fried hot dogs but not anymore. I realised that those are not good for you so I stopped. Really ? Everyone ? "everyone" is a lot. Or some people tells you you look 20 ? Anyway, I am over 40 years old and Some tells me I look like 27-30 years old. Some tell me that I am 32 years old. Of course meats are not good for you. Once in a while is fine but eat alot of grilled fish, fruit, and vegetable so you dont have to be Vegan anyway. Nothing to do with Vegan. Thats so myth. My secret ? I eat alot of strawberries since its my absolutely favourite fruit and it slow down the age. Thats the key for me.


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 19, 2018)

How do you know if someone's a vegan?

Don't worry, they'll tell you.


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> 4 Years Vegan here.  Wish I was raised this way.  40 years old and everyone tells me I look 20.  Vegan is just a way back to our roots.  Humans are fruitivores by nature so why not eat what gives your body the best performance.  I never push this on anyone after so many asking but not listening.


what the fuck are you smoking, only reason we have our large brains and intelligence is the large amount of meat our ancestors suddenly had access to. what fucking roots? you do realise there are no real herbivores among mammals right? a fucking deer will happily eat a baby bird if it finds it on the ground...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SScorpio said:


> So how's the cannibalism thing working out?


human meat is actually very good for you, very nutritious, cos you know, it has everything your body needs...


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> what the fuck are you smoking, only reason we have our large brains and intelligence is the large amount of meat our ancestors suddenly had access to. what fucking roots? you do realise there are no real herbivores among mammals right? a fucking deer will happily eat a baby bird if it finds it on the ground...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


well, actually, humans are omnivorus
they eat of everything
and something I learnd recently at news (a month or two ago)
with evolution, dogs are now omnivorus as well
they arent carnivorus anymore


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, actually, humans are omnivorus
> they eat of everything
> and something I learnd recently at news (a month or two ago)
> with evolution, dogs are now omnivorus as well
> they arent carnivorus anymore


where did I say we are not, we are omnivores, which means that we eat meat and other shit, but important thing is that our brains developed purely because of the meat. and yes, dogs are omnivores, but NEVER vegetarians/vegans.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> where did I say we are not, we are omnivores, which means that we eat meat and other shit, but important thing is that our brains developed purely because of the meat. and yes, dogs are omnivores, but NEVER vegetarians/vegans.


oh youre rightm, sorry^^
mistaken your post and the quote in your post^^

but yea, humans arent "fruitivorus" at all
I also doubt they ever were in prehistory lol


----------



## dpad_5678 (Oct 14, 2018)

For one, all meat except Turkey bad Chicken is horrible. I only eat beef if it's very well done.


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> For one, all meat except Turkey bad Chicken is horrible. I only eat beef if it's very well done.


by very well done you mean medium-rare or rare?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> For one, all meat except Turkey bad Chicken is horrible. I only eat beef if it's very well done.


for a couple of years, my mom couldn't eat beef, chicken or pork
so, for these years, we were eating horses 
much much better than those other meat
horses meat is full of protein (much more than other meat), iron and more nutriments sometime not found in other meats

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh and btw, did you guys ever eat insects?
Here in Quebec, there are couple of insects farms, like crickets


----------



## dpad_5678 (Oct 14, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> by very well done you mean medium-rare or rare?


I mean when I'm not drinking cow blood.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> what the fuck are you smoking, only reason we have our large brains and intelligence is the large amount of meat our ancestors suddenly had access to. what fucking roots? you do realise there are no real herbivores among mammals right? a fucking deer will happily eat a baby bird if it finds it on the ground...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Humans are Fruitivores by nature, we aren't designed to eat meat and that's why meat gives you cancer.  In fact we are meant to be eating alkalizing food witch is alive and not dead.  Any food that is acidic will give you cancer.  Guess what meat is?...Acidic AF - Also, any benefits meat had / has is/was from the animal eating grass etc.  Your so called nutrients are 2nd hand and acidic.  


I don't care if people eat meat or not just don't try to spread the same misinformation the industries have been brainwashing with.  All the info is out there so there is no excuse.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> well, actually, humans are omnivorus
> they eat of everything
> and something I learnd recently at news (a month or two ago)
> with evolution, dogs are now omnivorus as well
> they arent carnivorus anymore




More like De-evolution


----------



## leon315 (Oct 14, 2018)

My local supermarkets last year has on shelves some "artificial meat" burgers on sales for vegans, i tried some couple, those ''meat'' tasted like dried papers xD

and here's a very serious advice for people who are addicted to meats: you can completely replace them with fishes, TRY IT! They taste great too!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

leon315 said:


> My local supermarkets last year has on shelves some "artificial meat" burgers on sales for vegans, i tried some couple, those ''meat'' tasted like dried papers xD
> 
> and here's a very serious advice for people who are addicted to meats: you can completely replace them with fishes, TRY IT! They taste great too!




Vegan food is just like any type of food, theres good and bad tasting.

Tricked a few friends with Vegan burgers and they wanted 2nds.  Proof that if you want you can find vegan food that tastes like meat.  I have stopped looking for food that tastes like food I was leaving behind.  Lately ive been going hard on raw foods and feel even better than normal.  

Its super simple - Is a taste bud worth cancer and disease?  For me freak nah!


----------



## leon315 (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Vegan food is just like any type of food, theres good and bad tasting.
> 
> Tricked a few friends with Vegan burgers and they wanted 2nds.  Proof that if you want you can find vegan food that tastes like meat.  I have stopped looking for food that tastes like food I was leaving behind.  Lately ive been going hard on raw foods and feel even better than normal.
> 
> Its super simple - Is a taste bud worth cancer and disease?  For me freak nah!


I really wish to know how to make a vegan meat taste like real meat without using meat? I can't figure it out how is that even possible without add any meat extracted sauce, are companies using all natural ingredients? Or perhaps are they all chemicals made from some labs?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

leon315 said:


> I really wish to know how to make a vegan meat taste like real meat without using meat? I can't figure it out how is that even possible without add any meat extracted sauce, are companies using all natural ingredients? Or perhaps are they all chemicals made from some labs?




Its actually backwards - Meat is pumped full of chemicals.  If it ain't all natty it ain't Vegan.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2018)

Just wished some vegans weren't so sanctimonious and/or didn't try to shove their agendas down our throats. Can't stand it when many of them try to act like they're 100% right and get all uppity at people who don't have their beliefs.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Its actually backwards - Meat is pumped full of chemicals.  If it ain't all natty it ain't Vegan.


Don't worry about that, here in EU, u are not allowed to pump meat animals with chemicals, maybe you could in murica...
And i still didn't find the answer for my question, are all vegan burgers made of artificial ingredients? With chemical addicts?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Don't worry about that, here in EU, u are not allowed to pump meat animals with chemicals, maybe you could in murica...
> And i still didn't find the answer for my question, are all vegan burgers made of artificial ingredients? With chemical addicts?




So you guys ain't getting cancer in europe?  Your question pretty much means you don't know what Veganism is.  Any form of inorganic and or meat makes it non vegan.  That should answer your question.


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Humans are Fruitivores by nature, we aren't designed to eat meat and that's why meat gives you cancer.  In fact we are meant to be eating alkalizing food witch is alive and not dead.  Any food that is acidic will give you cancer.  Guess what meat is?...Acidic AF - Also, any benefits meat had / has is/was from the animal eating grass etc.  Your so called nutrients are 2nd hand and acidic.
> 
> 
> I don't care if people eat meat or not just don't try to spread the same misinformation the industries have been brainwashing with.  All the info is out there so there is no excuse.
> ...


science tells us otherwise, you are full of shit and only lying to yourself, no one else is retarded enough to belive the shit you spew, maybe if you started eating meat you brain might start working.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> science tells us otherwise, you are full of shit and only lying to yourself, no one else is retarded enough to belive the shit you spew, maybe if you started eating meat you brain might start working.




I've cured many diseases and guess what no meat.  You clearly have no idea what your talking about and are vibrating super low, and thats okay, I was once there.

I suggest to not wait until your sick to re-think the info handed to you.  Some go their whole life with no clue on food/diet/health.  I'm blessed that people took the time to explain to me how we have been lied to for something so simple as money.

4 years in and the food I eat now tastes better than the food I ate before I was vegan.  Just like any type of food its all about finding what you like.

Good luck to you all remember its all about PH - Bloods natty PH is 7.375 (No matter what race) so try to eat food at about that or a little higher - No disease can live in an alkaline state!

The human body is electric - Guess what foods are most electrical? - ... All Organic Fruits!


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Humans are Fruitivores by nature, we aren't designed to eat meat and that's why meat gives you cancer.  In fact we are meant to be eating alkalizing food witch is alive and not dead.  Any food that is acidic will give you cancer.  Guess what meat is?...Acidic AF - Also, any benefits meat had / has is/was from the animal eating grass etc.  Your so called nutrients are 2nd hand and acidic.
> 
> 
> I don't care if people eat meat or not just don't try to spread the same misinformation the industries have been brainwashing with.  All the info is out there so there is no excuse.
> ...


No we are not. We are omnivores by nature. I hate people who ignore scientific evidence and real evidence showing humans are omnivores. It's a thing mostly vegans do. Here you have it from a vegan biologist himself saying humans are omnivores. https://veganbiologist.com/2016/01/04/humans-are-not-herbivores/


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> I've cured many diseases and guess what no meat.  You clearly have no idea what your talking about and are vibrating super low, and thats okay, I was once there.
> 
> I suggest to not wait until your sick to re-think the info handed to you.  Some go their whole life with no clue on food/diet/health.  I'm blessed that people took the time to explain to me how we have been lied to for something so simple as money.
> 
> ...


dude, now im 100% sure that your vegan diey includes WAY too many shrooms. the shit your babbling here is so unscientific that its painful to read.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> No we are not. We are omnivores by nature. I hate people who ignore scientific evidence and real evidence showing humans are omnivores. It's a thing mostly vegans do. Here you have it from a vegan biologist himself saying humans are omnivores. https://veganbiologist.com/2016/01/04/humans-are-not-herbivores/




100% incorrect


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> I've cured many diseases and guess what no meat.  You clearly have no idea what your talking about and are vibrating super low, and thats okay, I was once there.
> 
> I suggest to not wait until your sick to re-think the info handed to you.  Some go their whole life with no clue on food/diet/health.  I'm blessed that people took the time to explain to me how we have been lied to for something so simple as money.
> 
> ...


Oh btw i eat mostly meat and i haven't been sick in 24 years now. Last time had the flu was when i was 6 and am 30 now. So whats your point ?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> dude, now im 100% sure that your vegan diey includes WAY too many shrooms. the shit your babbling here is so unscientific that its painful to read.




Enough energy wasted on you - Good luck with your mainstream science info.  I'm sure your the type to go for Chemotherapy.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> 100% incorrect


100 percent correct. So you're telling me that a biologist that finished his masters degree at a university is incorrect but you as a vegan are ? HAHAHAH funniest shit i have ever heard


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Oh btw i eat mostly meat and i haven't been sick in 24 years now. Last time had the flu was when i was 6 and am 30 now. So whats your point ?




The human body is resilient -  Some get cancer at 5 some at 40 - Not sure why argue when proof and facts about this are everywhere.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> The human body is resilient -  Some get cancer at 5 some at 40 - Not sure why argue when proof and facts about this are everywhere.


I am living proof plus i am not taking anything you say as facts seeing you literally said a real biologist with a masters degree finished university is incorrect and you are. Def not taking any claims you make as facts because that by itself proves already how much nonsense you are spouting.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

Shocked that out of all that info I gave to you guys nobody asked how I cured my daughter from cancer or other people from certain diseases.  All people cared about is meat is healthy I CANT GIVE MEAT UP. 

Time to go make me a bomb AF Vegan breakfast. - Good luck to you all

If you guys truly care - Look up The Truth About Cancer - Its long 2 hours a set and 10+ sets - This guy lost both parents to cancer - He goes around the world and interviews THE WORLDS BEST DOCTORS - You will be shocked.  Also, 1 doctor has been killed for what he said in the interview.


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Shocked that out of all that info I gave to you guys nobody asked how I cured my daughter from cancer or other people from certain diseases.  All people cared about is meat is healthy I CANT GIVE MEAT UP.
> 
> Time to go make me a bomb AF Vegan breakfast. - Good luck to you all
> 
> If you guys truly care - Look up The Truth About Cancer - Its long 2 hours a set and 10+ sets - This guy lost both parents to cancer - He goes around the world and interviews THE WORLDS BEST DOCTORS - You will be shocked.  Also, 1 doctor has been killed for what he said in the interview.


absolutely batshit crazy, you do realize that people like you are why rest of us cant stand vegans, cos there is way too much of those like you, and the normal sane ones than have to suffer for the damage you crazies do...


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> absolutely batshit crazy, you do realize that people like you are why rest of us cant stand vegans, cos there is way too much of those like you, and the normal sane ones than have to suffer for the damage you crazies do...


He's probably one of those animal abuser vegans that has a cat and gives no meat to it despite it being a carnivore seeing he's also taking that choice away from his children and brainwashing them at a young age to already become vegan


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> absolutely batshit crazy, you do realize that people like you are why rest of us cant stand vegans, cos there is way too much of those like you, and the normal sane ones than have to suffer for the damage you crazies do...




Doesn't bother me one bit that you eat meat and I know its extremely bad for you

Ill keep healing people that want to be healed and you keep doing you bud

You have it backwards and its almost funny

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> He's probably one of those animal abuser vegans that has a cat and gives no meat to it despite it being a carnivore seeing he's also taking that choice away from his children and brainwashing them at a young age to already become vegan




Proven fact - Cats dont live very long due to their acidic diet -  You are clueless and believe the mainstream 

You two are trying to talk shit while im dropping positive knowledge

See the difference


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Doesn't bother me one bit that you eat meat and I know its extremely bad for you
> 
> Ill keep healing people that want to be healed and you keep doing you bud
> 
> You have it backwards and its almost funny


yes, yes, you are jesus fucking christ, the savior of humanity, please save us all with your vegan ways jesus.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> what the fuck are you smoking, only reason we have our large brains and intelligence is the large amount of meat our ancestors suddenly had access to. what fucking roots? you do realise there are no real herbivores among mammals right? a fucking deer will happily eat a baby bird if it finds it on the ground...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I agree with the first part of your comment. The second part is rubbish.
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/04/human-cannibalism-nutrition-archaeology-science/


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Doesn't bother me one bit that you eat meat and I know its extremely bad for you
> 
> Ill keep healing people that want to be healed and you keep doing you bud
> 
> ...


See i was right. He's one of those vegan cat abusers who forces their cats to be vegan wich are actually carnivores


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Doesn't bother me one bit that you eat meat and I know its extremely bad for you
> 
> Ill keep healing people that want to be healed and you keep doing you bud
> 
> ...


dude go eat a bag of lye if you dont like acidity so much...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> I agree with the first part of your comment. The second part is rubbish.
> https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/04/human-cannibalism-nutrition-archaeology-science/


well i kinda wasn't 100% serious for that part, even thou there have been some studies that say its not bad.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> 100 percent correct. So you're telling me that a biologist that finished his masters degree at a university is incorrect but you as a vegan are ? HAHAHAH funniest shit i have ever heard


I dunno about vegans, but the real thing to watch out for are those vaccinations 

(Really though be sure to get yourself and your children vaccinated, dont fall for that bullshit.)


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> I dunno about vegans, but the real thing to watch out for are those vaccinations


what do you mean ? flu vaccinations aren't a thing here in Belgium and mostly only given to old people. I don't take any vaccinations and haven't been sick in 24 years now and i mostly eat meat and never ever eat fruit


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

Good replies guys

I'm not here to change anyone's mind - Research for yourself if you truly want the truth

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ericthegreat said:


> I dunno about vegans, but the real thing to watch out for are those vaccinations




That's part of it.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

Vegans always use strawman arguments. They always talk about mean consumption as if that's the only thing vegans don't eat. How about everything else you want to take out of our diets? Milk, butter, eggs, cheese, and the most ridiculous thing of all is seafood. Yeah no freaking fish! These vegans wouldn't have existed a few hundred years ago cuz they would have all starved to death or would have stopped reproducing since the human reproductive system is highly dependent on animal fat consumption. And to answer the OP's question, the reason veganism is  becoming so popular is because of Eugenics and population control. If you don't know what I'm talking about go do some research on Eugenics.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Vegans always use strawman arguments. They always talk about mean consumption as if that's the only thing vegans don't eat. How about everything else you want to take out of our diets? Milk, butter, eggs, cheese, and the most ridiculous thing of all is seafood. Yeah not freaking fish! These vegans wouldn't have existed a few hundred years ago cuz they would have all starved to death or would have stopped reproducing since the human reproductive system is highly dependent on animal fat consumption. And to answer the OP's question, the reason veganism is  becoming so popular is because of Eugenics and population control. If you don't know what I'm talking about go do some research on Eugenics.




Stupidest shit ive read in a while - You will never change your diet/mental vibrating so low - Wonder why Tesla and Einstein were vegan.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Stupidest shit ive read in a while - You will never change your diet vibrating so low - Wonder why Tesla and Einstein were vegan.


ROFL you're such a New Age hippy. The perfect New World Order slave.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Stupidest shit ive read in a while - You will never change your diet/mental vibrating so low - Wonder why Tesla and Einstein were vegan.


Every opinion besides your own is utter bullshit. That's how vegans always are. '' oh i'm not changing your opinion but your opinion is incorrect and bullshit and mine is always better ''. You can't be taken seriously when you claim a biologist with a masters degree is incorrect and you are correct and use bullshit words like ''vibrating'' Go take some DMT and go vibrate in your fake spiritual made up world where vegans float and vibrate constantly okay. Have fun with your vibrating


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Every opinion besides your own is utter bullshit. That's how vegans always are. '' oh i'm not changing your opinion but your opinion is incorrect and bullshit and mine is always better ''. You can't be taken seriously when you claim a biologist with a masters degree is incorrect and you are correct and use bullshit words like ''vibrating'' Go take some DMT and go vibrate in your fake spiritual made up world where vegans float and vibrate constantly okay.




Name calling again - Please im unfuckwithable - Explaining to people facts iv'e learned along the way is not an opinion - It is to you since you don't like the knowledge being dropped.  

The answer to the topic is this - Veganism is becoming so popular because humans want to live long and healthy and not die young and sick.  
We are at a point where human consciousness is going into its next phase - Mother earth already started this transition and is literally waiting on us.
There is no way around this as all planets / galaxies go through this design

We have been set into a time line of peace and prosperity for generations to come and the deep state failed at their attempts and it cannot be re-verted back.

Expect huge announcements from end of 2018 - 2019 and not from main stream media

These are the steps taken in correct order from the whites:
Peodophelia
politicians
media

We are at the politician stage and media stage will be next.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Name calling again - Please im unfuckwithable - Explaining to people facts iv'e learned along the way is not an opinion - It is to you since you don't like the knowledge being dropped.
> 
> The answer to the topic is this - Veganism is becoming so popular because humans want to live long and healthy and not die young and sick.
> We are at a point where human consciousness is going into its next phase - Mother earth already started this transition and is literally waiting on us.
> ...


Your opinion is not anymore valid then a biologist who actually knows what they're talking about. And the funny thing is that it even is a biologist who is vegan saying ''Humans are omnivores'' You claiming that we're not and even going so far to claim that biologist is wrong is just funny. Also spiritualism is pseude science and not real science. Only LSD, DMT taking people talk the way you do about consiousness and mother earth and all that pseudo science crap. I get you vibrated a lot when you were using DMT but let me get the facts straight out for you. You were on drugs


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Your opinion is not anymore valid then a biologist who actually knows what they're talking about. And the funny thing is that it even is a biologist who is vegan saying ''Humans are omnivores'' You claiming that we're not and even going so far to claim that biologist is wrong is just funny. Also spiritualism is pseude science and not real science




Keep believing the main stream - Youll have the same attitude and beliefs they want you to have - Its been proven many years ago that we arent omnivores or herbivores - WE ARE FRUITIVORES LILKE IT OR NOT!

All organic fruits have perfect balance of what the human body needs - This is why you can cure all diseases with a simple fruit vast.  Look it up or keep talking out of your A-hole!


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Keep believing the main stream - Youll have the same attitude and beliefs they want you to have - Its been proven many years ago that we arent omnivores or herbivores - WE ARE FRUITIVORES LILKE IT OR NOT!
> 
> All organic fruits have perfect balance of what the human body needs - This is why you can cure all diseases with a simple fruit vast.  Look it up or keep talking out of your A-hole!


Give me proof of that. Biologists claim differently. WE ARE OMNIVORES AND REAL SCIENCE AND NOT PSEUDO VEGAN SCIENCE PROVES THAT IF YOU LIKE IT OR NOT !! I can use caps 2


----------



## Viri (Oct 14, 2018)

As long as you don't force it onto others, and shame people for eating meat, Idgaf. Also, if you're a vegan, don't fucking force your pet, or your newborn child to become vegan, it will fucking kill them.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Name calling again - Please im unfuckwithable - Explaining to people facts iv'e learned along the way is not an opinion - It is to you since you don't like the knowledge being dropped.
> 
> The answer to the topic is this - Veganism is becoming so popular because humans want to live long and healthy and not die young and sick.
> We are at a point where human consciousness is going into its next phase - Mother earth already started this transition and is literally waiting on us.
> ...


Next thing you're going to say is that the earth is flat, Nibiru will come into our orbit,  and there are aliens living deep inside the earth.

Stop Watching The Gaia channel. Stop believing your non-mainstream sources of information as if they were not manipulated just as much as mainstream news. It seems that you're aware of certain things wrong with the media but you've also fallen for the alternative lie also known as controlled opposition.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Give me proof of that. Biologists claim differently. WE ARE OMNIVORES AND REAL SCIENCE AND NOT PSEUDO VEGAN SCIENCE PROVES THAT IF YOU LIKE IT OR NOT !! I can use caps 2




You found your proof about omnivores right?  Then i'm sure you can search for the latter.  Wonder why the best doctors in the world say we are Fruitivores and some have been killed for it


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> You found your proof about omnivores right?  Then i'm sure you can search for the latter.  Wonder why the best doctors in the world say we are Fruitivores and some have been killed


I did and all real biologists claim we're omnivores. That's all i can find from legitimate sources. Vegans claiming differently without any science to proof it up meaning having a degree in that particular matter is not a real scource so please provide me a legitimate source of a biologist claiming we aren't omnivores ????

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



comput3rus3r said:


> Next thing you're going to say is that the earth is flat, Nibiru will come into our orbit,  and there are aliens living deep inside the earth.
> 
> Stop Watching The Gaia channel. Stop believing your non-mainstream sources of information as if they were not manipulated just as much as mainstream news. It seems that you're aware of certain things wrong with the media but you've also fallen for the alternative lie also known as controlled opposition.


he's 2 busy vibrating


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Next thing you're going to say is that the earth is flat, Nibiru will come into our orbit,  and there are aliens living deep inside the earth.
> 
> Stop Watching The Gaia channel. Stop believing your non-mainstream sources of information as if they were not manipulated just as much as mainstream news. It seems that you're aware of certain things wrong with the media but you've also fallen for the alternative lie also known as controlled opposition.




Nope earth is not flat and thier is also proof of that.  Common guys this is all you guys have.  Longest living human ever recorded 250 years and he said his teacher was 500 years - Guess what....Vegan RAW diet.  Look it up or keep talking like you guys know.

Pretty sure they dont want us curing ourselves.  I have fallen to common sense as its not to common anymore.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Nope earth is not flat and thier is also proof of that.  Common guys this is all you guys have.  Longest living human ever recorded 250 years and he said his teacher was 500 years - Guess what....Vegan RAW diet.  Look it up or keep talking like you guys know.


The brain only ages till the age of around 150. That is already scientifically proven that we can't go past that age naturally


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I did and all real biologists claim we're omnivores. That's all i can find from legitimate sources. Vegans claiming differently without any science to proof it up meaning having a degree in that particular matter is not a real scource so please provide me a legitimate source of a biologist claiming we aren't omnivores ????
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Theres my answer - I would rather believe the best doctors in the world.  I took their advice and applied it to me and my daughter and guess what...they were 100% correct.

Ill keep vibrating over here just dont let your mom to close

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> The brain only ages till the age of around 150. That is already scientifically proven that we can't go past that age naturally




Complete bullshit


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Theres my answer - I would rather believe the best doctors in the world.  I took their advice and applied it to me and my daughter and guess what...they were 100% correct.
> 
> Ill keep vibrating over here just dont let your mom to close


Wow now you're attacking my mom. well do whatever you want. It's still abuse and if your kid would have died not giving her treatment would get you in jail since what you did is illegal.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ModderFokker619 said:


> Theres my answer - I would rather believe the best doctors in the world.  I took their advice and applied it to me and my daughter and guess what...they were 100% correct.
> 
> Ill keep vibrating over here just dont let your mom to close
> 
> ...


it's not complete bullshit. I can proof that with real evidence done by scientists. Where is your evidence done by real science that the oldest human was 500 years old wich is utter bullshit. It has already been proven in labs that the brain ages naturally till the age of 150 and that we can't get past that age naturally


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Nope earth is not flat and thier is also proof of that.  Common guys this is all you guys have.  Longest living human ever recorded 250 years and he said his teacher was 500 years - Guess what....Vegan RAW diet.  Look it up or keep talking like you guys know.



There's no verification on that.
The oldest person who ever lived was a French woman who turned 121 or something similar to that.

Please stop shitposting so much.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Wow now you're attacking my mom. well do whatever you want. It's still abuse and if your kid would have died not giving her treatment would get you in jail since what you did is illegal.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




My kid lived cause of my treatment dumbass
My other friends died cause they went to mainstream doctors

You clearly don't know what your talking about

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> There's no verification on that.
> The oldest person who ever lived was a French woman who turned 121 or something similar to that.
> 
> Please stop shitposting so much.




Wrong he was Chinese and documented fully - Look it up before talking out of your ass.  Their is verified photos of earth and are all deemed original by goverment and civilian professionals.  look that shit up too...


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> My kid lived cause of my treatment dumbass
> My other friends died cause they went to mainstream doctors
> 
> You clearly don't know what your talking about


It has nothing to do with that. Some people cope better with cancer then others. It still doesn't take the fact what you did is illegal and if your kid would have died not giving out treatment then you would be jailed for a very long time


----------



## Tigran (Oct 14, 2018)

So... Vegan.. What is someone supposed to eat if they can't have fiber, must have a higher sodium diet, but also can't have carbohydrates?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Nope earth is not flat and thier is also proof of that.  Common guys this is all you guys have.  Longest living human ever recorded 250 years and he said his teacher was 500 years - Guess what....Vegan RAW diet.  Look it up or keep talking like you guys know.


wow it's good to be open minded but not so open that everything including trash falls inside of it. Don't you think That if somebody really lived 500 years he would have had a family( a huge one at that) and would have taught his children how to live 500 years and thus they would have multiplied into the thousands in a very short time and thus everyone alive today would have inherited this dietary wisdom? Come on, I'm starting to realize the lack of cholesterol in your brain is impairing your ability to think. I mean you do know the brain is made up of 60% fat, right?


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> My kid lived cause of my treatment dumbass
> My other friends died cause they went to mainstream doctors
> 
> You clearly don't know what your talking about
> ...


Then provide me that. I can provide you multiple sources stating the brain doesn't age past the age of 150 by real science and not pseudo vegan science


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> wow it's good to be open minded but not so open that everything including trash falls inside of it. Don't you think That if somebody really lived 500 years he would have had a family( a huge one at that) and would have taught his children how to live 500 years and thus they would have multiplied into the thousands in a very short time and thus everyone alive today would have inherited this dietary wisdom? Come on, I'm starting to realize the lack of cholesterol in your brain is impairing your ability to think. I mean you do know the brain is made up of 60% fat, right?




Really?  Well 1st you need to be a RAW vegan - 1st thing people do when you say Vegan is talk shit....Just like here.  Look it up or keep arguing facts.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 14, 2018)

Because everyone likes bananas. It's really simple.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

Tigran said:


> So... Vegan.. What is someone supposed to eat if they can't have fiber, must have a higher sodium diet, but also can't have carbohydrates?




All the info is out there

I just ate my organic oatmeal packed with fiber - In fact might have to much fiber - To much fiber ends up pulling good nutrients from your body - So just like everything in life its good in moderation.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bimmel said:


> Because everyone likes bananas. It's really simple.




bananas are yumy


----------



## Tigran (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> All the info is out there



No.. You don't get to say that. You opened your fucking mouth as a godamn know it all. So answer my fucking question or shut you're shit spewing mouth.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Wrong he was Chinese and documented fully - Look it up before talking out of your ass.  Their is verified photos of earth and are all deemed original by goverment and civilian professionals.  look that shit up too...



Jeanne Calment



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Only person verified to live to 120 years or beyond



Li Ching-Yuen



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> He claimed to have been born in 1736, while disputed records suggest 1677. Both claimed lifespans, of 197 and 256 years, far exceed the longest confirmed lifespan of 122 years and 164 days of French woman Jeanne Calment. His true date of birth was never determined, and his claims have been dismissed by gerontologists as a myth.



Okay, I'm talking out of me arse.
I looked it up as you said.
Am I still talking out of me arse?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Really?  Well 1st you need to be a RAW vegan - 1st thing people do when you say Vegan is talk shit....Just like here.  Look it up or keep arguing facts.


You make outlandish claims with no proof. So you got a 500 year old teacher who was unable to have children and teach them "the ways of the vegan" but he managed to find a "student" who for some reason was only able to live to 250. Then the 250 year old student was also unable to have children and teach them "the ways of the vegan" I'm thinking their reproductive problems might have had something to do with their veganism.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Jeanne Calment
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Li Ching-Yuen is correct and the Chinese have him documented over 200+ years - He gives credit to his teacher of over 500+ years and there is a video of him and what he ate.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tigran said:


> No.. You don't get to say that. You opened your fucking mouth as a godamn know it all. So answer my fucking question or shut you're shit spewing mouth.




So emotional - So sensitive - Look it up yourself if you really that serious.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Li Ching-Yuen is correct and the Chinese have him documented over 200+ years - He gives credit to his teacher of over 500+ years and there is a video of him and what he ate.



Can you provide me proof he lived to that age?
Registered records and what not like I did?


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Li Ching-Yuen is correct and the Chinese have him documented over 200+ years - He gives credit to his teacher of over 500+ years and there is a video of him and what he ate.


There isn't any real documented proof since his birthdate could not be proven since there were zero documents proving he was that age. It's a bit like the immigrants in Europe being 35 years old throwing away their passports and then claiming to be only 15 years old. We're gonna have a lot of those supposed old arabs here in the future seeing they all claimed a different age. The thing is everybody can claim a lot of bullshit without having the documents they need.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Li Ching-Yuen is correct and the Chinese have him documented over 200+ years - He gives credit to his teacher of over 500+ years and there is a video of him and what he ate.


What's the point of living 200 years if you're not going to have a family, or worse if you're going to see your children and grandchildren die before you? Your logic is superficial, you don't even think about the implications of the things you believe.


----------



## Tigran (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> So emotional - So sensitive - Look it up yourself if you really that serious.




Ehh... Someone like him aint worth it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

Tigran said:


> All this proves is you're either a shit spewing troll, who doesn't know a fucking thing, or your so busy sucking you're own cock that you're a fucking idiot from lack of oxygen.




Yeah I don't know shit, I accidentally cured my daughters cancer.  GTFOH


----------



## Tigran (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Yeah I don't know shit, I accidentally cured my daughters cancer.  GTFOH



And yet you couldn't answer a simple question of mine..... so why should I believe you cured you're daughters cancer, or that you even -have- a daughter?


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Yeah I don't know shit, I accidentally cured my daughters cancer.  GTFOH


You didn't. It was her body that did so and what you did was illegal and could have gotten you thrown in 2 jail


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> You didn't. It was her body that did so and what you did was illegal and could have gotten you thrown in 2 jail




Shes not the only one ive helpe cure bud - And yes it is their body and mind that does it -All I have to do is show them what to eat and not to eat.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Shes not the only one ive helpe cure bud - And yes it is their body and mind that does it -All I have to do is show them what to eat and not to eat.


You can't cure jack shit. Ur not a licensed doctor and you trying to do that well i should report you to do authorities because that's illegal. You'll see what happens when somebody dies listening to what you said and refusing treatment


----------



## Tigran (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Shes not the only one ive helpe cure bud - And yes it is their body and mind that does it -All I have to do is show them what to eat and not to eat.



Sure you didn't tell them "The information is out there?"


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> You can't cure jack shit. Ur not a licensed doctor and you trying to do that well i should report you to do authorities because that's illegal. You'll see what happens when somebody dies listening to what you said and refusing treatment




Its illegal to let people know whats healthy to eat? - Yeah go report me LMAO

People die by so called treatment you idiot.  Look that shit up.  People like you make me sick.

Good luck when someone in your family or YOU need your so called treatment.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> I honestly dont remember how we found The Truth About
> 
> 
> 
> Its illegal to let people know whats healthy to eat? - Yeah go report me LMAO


No it isn't but telling them you shouldn't get treated and follow a vegan lifestyle  to cure a deadly disease is


----------



## Tigran (Oct 14, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> I honestly dont remember how we found The Truth About
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except I asked you a question and you're response was "Look it up." so how about you put up... or shut up?


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> You can't cure jack shit. Ur not a licensed doctor and you trying to do that well i should report you to do authorities because that's illegal. You'll see what happens when somebody dies listening to what you said and refusing treatment


While I agree with what you've said before I completely disagree with the tone of this post. I rarely follow traditional medical advice as that ussually involves surgery or pharmaceutical drugs. I've cured myself and my family of many things not involving the medical establishment. Also this whole "report you to the authorities" is a lame ass thing to say considering that appeal to authority is the most widely used fallacy people make.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> While I agree with what you've said before I completely disagree with the tone of this post. I rarely follow traditional medical advice as that ussually involves surgery or pharmaceutical drugs. I've cured myself and my family of many things not involving the medical establishment. Also this whole "report you to the authorities" is a lame ass thing to say considering that appeal to authority is the most widely used fallacy people make.


I don't know how it is in the States but in Europe refusing treatment and then the person dies is. There have been plenty of cases here muslims, christians and so forth denying their kids treatment because their religion told them so and then the kids dying afterwards. They all have been jailed and fined hefty fines. Maybe it is different where you live but seeing he lives in the UK pretty sure the same applies for him as does for other people in Europe. There also has been a case not so long ago of a hippy kinda dad only wanting to give his kid herbal treatment and only herbal treatment  and the kid died aterwards wich goverment wise isn't considered real treatment. The guy was also jailed afterwards. It is everybody's right to try out different untested kinds of treatment but not without ignoring regular treatment and is in fact illegal


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I don't know how it is in the States but in Europe refusing treatment and then the person dies is. There have been plenty of cases here muslims, christians and so forth denying their kids treatment because their religion told them so and then the kids dying afterwards. They all have been jailed and fined hefty fines. Maybe it is different where you live but seeing he lives in the UK pretty sure the same applies for him as does for other people in Europe


I understand your point, but there are way more people dying under medical treatments than those dying because they refuse treatment. And by way more I'm talking about 1000 to 1. Given good nutrition, ie. meat,fruit,veggies and minimal processed food or carbs your body will heal from almost anything. In contrast you go to the doctor and he will prescribe you something that will end up making you worse in the long run. Doctors don't cure anything, they treat symptoms and those treatments have side effects also known as "new symptoms" for something else.
I'm not on board with you on this "medical establishment superiority" Your average doctor has very little knowledge of nutrition. Where I disagree with @ModderFokker619 is what constitutes healthy nutrition. But I support his right to treat himself AND his family they way he believes is right. Governments have no right to tell people how they can treat their illnesses just as they have no right in saying that some  naturally growing plants are illegal.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I understand your point, but there are way more people dying under medical treatments than those dying because they refuse treatment. And by way more I'm talking about 1000 to 1. Given good nutrition, ie. meat,fruit,veggies and minimal processed food or carbs your body will heal from almost anything. In contrast you go to the doctor and he will prescribe you something that will end up making you worse in the long run. Doctors don't cure anything, they treat symptoms and those treatments have side effects also known as "new symptoms" for something else.
> I'm not on board with you on this "medical establishment superiority" You'r average doctor has very little knowledge of nutrition. Where I disagree with @ModderFokker619 is what constitutes healthy nutrition. But I support his right to treat himself AND his family they way he believes is right. Governments have no right to tell people how they can treat their illnesses just as they have no right in saying that some  naturally growing plants are illegal.


i am all for that. I get that and i advise people to do that and try out different treatments but the thing how he made it sound it that he doesn't advise using officially licensed treatment. I'm all for trying out different treatments but only if it is combined with regular treatment. And doing it that way is legal and doctors even applaud that but trying out non tested treatments while not doing the actual official treatment is wrong.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> i am all for that. I get that and i advise people to do that and try out different treatments but the thing how he made it sound it that he doesn't advise using officially licensed treatment. I'm all for trying out different treatments but only if it is combined with regular treatment. And doing it that way is legal and doctors even applaud that but trying out non tested treatments while not doing the actual official treatment is wrong.


I'd have to disagree. I don't believe that Radiation and chemotherapy is good for anybody and it would hinder your healing progress if you were trying to do a dietary lifestyle change.
I recommend you watch this documentary about the business of cancer and how the establishment went after a real licenced doctor that was curing  cancer patients with alternative treatments. This is not a bullshit documentary. It has recorded courtroom and congressional testimonies.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I'd have to disagree. I don't believe that Radiation and chemotherapy is good for anybody and it would hinder your healing progress if you were trying to do a dietary lifestyle change.
> I recommend you watch this documentary about the business of cancer and how the establishment went after a real licenced doctor that was curing  cancer patients with alternative treatments. This is not a bullshit documentary. It has recorded courtroom and congressional testimonies.



Hm again that being in the US. Cancer treatment isn't that expensive here and doctors don't earn monstrous amounts of money here driving ferrari's and such but only a bmw, mercedes, vw and whatsoever. So that also makes treatment way cheaper since hospitals here aren't designed to make tons of money but to help people instead. My grandmother had breast cancer and it was spread out and she got chemo and she was cured. I'm not saying chemo is always good but i do approve of the policy here that you have to take official treatment while still giving you the side option of doing additional non official treatments. I get that your opinion is different regarding that matter but it doesn't take away the fact that when you advise people not to take official treatment and only non official treatment and the person dying because of that makes it illegal and will get you thrown in 2 jail. That's just how it is here. Cancer isn't a multi billion business here and hospitals function here to help people and not to make tons of money


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Hm again that being in the US. Cancer treatment isn't that expensive here and doctors don't earn monstrous amounts of money here driving ferrari's and such but only a bmw, mercedes, vw and whatsoever. So that also makes treatment way cheaper since hospitals here aren't designed to make tons of money but to help people instead. My grandmother had breast cancer and it was spread out and she got chemo and she was cured. I'm not saying chemo is always good but i do approve of the policy here that you have to take official treatment while still giving you the side option of doing additional non official treatments. I get that your opinion is different regarding that matter but it doesn't take away the fact that when you advise people not to take official treatment and only non official treatment and the person dying because of that makes it illegal and will get you thrown in 2 jail. That's just how it is here. Cancer isn't a multi billion business here and hospitals function here to help people and not to make tons of money


The power of the pharmaceutical industry is global and your country is just another extension of that industry. Watch the documentary and then tell me if you still have the same opinion.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> The power of the pharmaceutical industry is global and your country is just another extension of that industry. Watch the documentary and then tell me if you still have the same opinion.


i'll do that tomorrow or so but i don't think our pharmaceutical industry is quite the same as the states. Pills cost less then 10 euro's here without social healthcare and social healthcare here only being 50 euro a year pills cost usuall less then 2 euro. Getting root canal treatment without healthcare will cost you around 70 euro while in the states we're mostly lookin at monstrous amounts of money. I don't think it's similar in anyway because the amount of money you pay without healthcare is like less then 10 percent people pay in the states. I had to get surgery one day for my leg because it was completely broken and twisted and it costed 450 euro including a couple days stay at the hospital and with healthcare it did cost me around 60 - 80 euro. I'm pretty sure that same treatment wouldn't 450 dollars in the states but triple quadrupple that amount. The pharmaceutical industry is totally different here but i'll try to watch it tomorrow


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> The power of the pharmaceutical industry is global and your country is just another extension of that industry. Watch the documentary and then tell me if you still have the same opinion.


Most pharmaceutical innovations comes from the United States rather then European countries. And the reason why European countries have any drugs is because they rely on innovations from the United States. 

Lots of pharma R&D from European countries fled to the U.S. because they weren’t making any profit to fund their research.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Most pharmaceutical innovations comes from the United States rather then European countries. And the reason why European countries have any drugs is because they rely on innovations from the United States.
> 
> Lots of pharma R&D from European countries fled to the U.S. because they weren’t making any profit to fund their research.


Do they ? Hungary for one was the country that cured bird flu and so many other european countries cured a lot of stuff. Not saying this as a competition but that statement that all treatments come from the states is elitist bullshit


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> i'll do that tomorrow or so but i don't think our pharmaceutical industry is quite the same as the states. Pills cost less then 10 euro's here without social healthcare and social healthcare here only being 50 euro a year pills cost usuall less then 2 euro. Getting root canal treatment without healthcare will cost you around 70 euro while in the states we're mostly lookin at monstrous amounts of money. I don't think it's similar in anyway because the amount of money you pay without healthcare is like less then 10 percent people pay in the states. I had to get surgery one day for my leg because it was completely broken and twisted and it costed 450 euro including a couple days stay at the hospital and with healthcare it did cost me around 60 - 80 euro. I'm pretty sure that same treatment wouldn't 450 dollars in the states but triple quadrupple that amount. The pharmaceutical industry is totally different here but i'll try to watch it tomorrow


I understand your point, but that's because the cost is subsidized in your country, but the money still flows to the same entity. Regardless, the money is not really the point I'm making here. The reality is that there are far more effective methods for curing cancer than what the establishment offers and worse yet, they're very invested in suppressing any other form of treatment. You have to see it to believe it.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I understand your point, but that's because the cost is subsidized in your country, but the money still flows to the same entity. Regardless, the money is not really the point I'm making here. The reality is that there are far more effective methods for curing cancer than what the establishment offers and worse yet, they're very invested in suppressing any other form of treatment. You have to see it to believe it.


How so ? I even took the costs without healthcare meaning that is the full price to pay. If i pay without healthcare 60 - 80 euro for root canal treatment or i go to the states and have to pay 600 dollars without healthcare is a massive difference still for a person without healthcare. The goverment doesn't fund what a dentist earns btw. It's the full price


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> How so ? I even took the costs without healthcare meaning that is the full price to pay. If i pay without healthcare 60 - 80 euro for root canal treatment or i go to the states and have to pay 600 dollars without healthcare is a massive difference still for a person without healthcare. The goverment doesn't fund what a dentist earns btw. It's the full price


Be it as it may the cost is not really the point. I mean I wouldn't take those treatments if they paid me. You just have to see for yourself. I have to  go do some house painting. Watch it, more people need to know.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Be it as it may the cost is not really the point. I mean I wouldn't take those treatments if they paid me. You just have to see for yourself. I have to  go do some house painting. Watch it, more people need to know.



i will tomorrow


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Do they ? Hungary for one was the country that cured bird flu and so many other european countries cured a lot of stuff. Not saying this as a competition but that statement that all treatments come from the states is elitist bullshit


Not all treatment but many nowadays. 

A single drug costs from $250 million to $800 million to make. And can take 15 years of research from discovering bacteria target to putting a drug into production.

Most European countries only pay for production costs. While U.S. citezens pay more because we are covering the costs of production and the costs of R&D. This is why European R&D fled to the U.S. because they needed more money to fund their research. The cheaper prices you guys pay doesn’t cover R&D costs. And it’s why more innovation comes from the U.S. 

In the 90’s European and U.S. held 1/3 of the world drug market. Nowadays European share went down 21% and U.S. jumped 50%. So European countries fled to U.S. where they made a 60% of their profits in American markets.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Not all treatment but many nowadays.
> 
> A single drug costs from $250 million to $800 million to make. And can take 15 years of research from discovering bacteria target to putting a drug into production.
> 
> ...


It's elitist bullshit. There are tons of cures and new treatments developed by European countries and other nations all over the world. You claiming that it's mostly from the US is elitist bullshit
Just by going to a single website i could already find tons of new treatments developed in Europe alone.
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en/news/discovery-of-a-new-anti-epileptic-drug-target.html
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en/news/could-these-special-antibodies-lead-to-hiv-vaccine.html
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en...-with-incurable-disabling-hand-condition.html
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en...ultrasound-treatment-effective-as-others.html
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en/news/a-new-therapy-for-common-cause-of-dementia.html


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Oct 14, 2018)

Probably irrelevant but this morning I was shopping for eggs and saw the _cage-free eggs _listed on a rack of brown eggs and I scoffed thinking that doesn't really make a difference, they're just targeting consumers who feel like what OP is mentioning. A growing trend of environment friendly ideas.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't think it's becoming popular at all. The only problems I have with certain vegans is that they want to try to dictate what other people eat.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> It's elitist bullshit. There are tons of cures and new treatments developed by European countries and other nations all over the world. You claiming that it's mostly from the US is elitist bullshit


This is something you can factually check. The Untes States disproportionately supplies new medications in the world which other countries depend on. This is not an elitist thing, it’s a factual thing you can check in numbers.

We pay the lions share of R&D. And our taxes pays for 80% of the worlds government funded biomedical research.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

SG854 said:


> This is something you can factually check. The Untes States disproportionately supplies new medications in the world. This is not an elitist thing, it’s a factual thing you can check in numbers.
> 
> We pay the lions share of R&D. And our taxes pays for 80% of the worlds government funded biomedical research.


Just by going to a single website i could already find tons of new treatments developed in Europe alone. So it is elitist bullshit. I can give you out a 100 more links and more as that since there's proof enough of that. That's the reason most people hate americans because of that constant elititst bullshit. All countries over the world advance medical science 
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en/news/discovery-of-a-new-anti-epileptic-drug-target.html
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en/news/could-these-special-antibodies-lead-to-hiv-vaccine.html
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en...-with-incurable-disabling-hand-condition.html
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en...ultrasound-treatment-effective-as-others.html
https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en/news/a-new-therapy-for-common-cause-of-dementia.html


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Just by going to a single website i could already find tons of new treatments developed in Europe alone. So it is elitist bullshit. I can give you out a 100 more links and more as that since there's proof enough of that. That's the reason most people hate americans because of that constant elititst bullshit
> https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en/news/discovery-of-a-new-anti-epileptic-drug-target.html
> https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en/news/could-these-special-antibodies-lead-to-hiv-vaccine.html
> https://healthcare-in-europe.com/en...-with-incurable-disabling-hand-condition.html
> ...


I don’t think you understand the difference between majority. It doesn’t mean all. It means more research comes from the U.S. Having some examples isn’t representative of the majority.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I don’t think you understand the difference between majority. It doesn’t mean all. It means more research comes from the U.S. Having some examples isn’t representative of the majority.


No it doesn't. Stop with the elitist bullshit. Provide me real evidence of that. Every country over the whole world advances medical science and not mostly the US. If you want to do a claim like that atleast back it up. Also Europe as a whole is a lot smaller so it's only natural you have more universities providing articles regarding new medicine and so forth.
https://www.urmc.rochester.edu/news...ing-as-global-leader-in-medical-research.aspx


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> No it doesn't. Stop with the elitist bullshit. Provide me real evidence of that. Every country over the whole world advances medical science and not mostly the US. If you want to do a claim like that atleast back it up. Also Europe as a whole is a lot smaller so it's only natural you have more universities providing articles regarding new medicine and so forth.
> https://www.urmc.rochester.edu/news...ing-as-global-leader-in-medical-research.aspx


The only reason they make any innovations is because they make their profits in U.S. markets. European countries make 60% of profits in American markets. Which helps fund their research. European share was down 21%.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

SG854 said:


> The only reason they make any innovations is because they make their profits in U.S. markets. European countries make 60% of profits in American markets. Which helps fund their research. European share was down 21%.


That could still be true but that doesn't take the fact away that advances in medicine are done all over the world and not only in the US. Ofcourse a lot of medicine will be sold in the US seeing it is a big market.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> No it doesn't. Stop with the elitist bullshit. Provide me real evidence of that. Every country over the whole world advances medical science and not mostly the US. If you want to do a claim like that atleast back it up. Also Europe as a whole is a lot smaller so it's only natural you have more universities providing articles regarding new medicine and so forth.
> https://www.urmc.rochester.edu/news...ing-as-global-leader-in-medical-research.aspx


That source you linked says U.S. remains the primary global source of new discoveries, drugs, medical research, and clinical procedures. So what I said is true. We are slipping due to policy change.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 14, 2018)

SG854 said:


> That source you linked says U.S. remains the primary source of new discoveries, drugs, medical research, and clinical procedures. So what I said is true. We are slipping due to policy changes.


that is an article btw from 2015 so no. But not gonna argue about it anymore since i'm spamming the pages with information that has zero to do with the topic at hand

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> that is an article btw from 2015 so no. But not gonna argue about it anymore since i'm spamming the pages with information that has zero to do with the topic at hand
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Then why did you link it then as your source if you don’t think it’s a good one. All that article says is that other countries may overtake the U.S. if we don’t get our act together. But ok fine we’ll stop this topic now.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Oct 14, 2018)

SG854 said:


> This is something you can factually check. The Untes States disproportionately supplies new medications in the world which other countries depend on. This is not an elitist thing, it’s a factual thing you can check in numbers.
> 
> We pay the lions share of R&D. And our taxes pays for 80% of the worlds government funded biomedical research.


In other words, Eurasia has the most oil and the Americas have the most drugs- Or control of drugs.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Doesn't bother me one bit that you eat meat and I know its extremely bad for you
> 
> Ill keep healing people that want to be healed and you keep doing you bud
> 
> ...


Do you have the proof to backup any of these statements?


----------



## Reiten (Oct 15, 2018)

@ModderFokker619 Sorry to say, but humans are omnivores. Now whatever a pure fruit diet is more healthy for us that is a wholly different discussion.

On another note: My neighbors cat seems to disagree with you. It's fall now and a bunch of apples are on the ground, I've yet to see it take a bite out of any of the apples. On the other hand it loves to prey on the mice that come to eat the apples. So, what should we believe, that nature has thought cats to eat the wrong  things?


----------



## GrimyHR (Oct 15, 2018)

Reiten said:


> @ModderFokker619 Sorry to say, but humans are omnivores. Now whatever a pure fruit diet is more healthy for us that is a wholly different discussion.
> 
> On another note: My neighbors cat seems to disagree with you. It's fall now and a bunch of apples are on the ground, I've yet to see it take a bite out of any of the apples. On the other hand it loves to prey on the mice that come to eat the apples. So, what should we believe, that nature has thought cats to eat the wrong  things?


it is not, there is no way you are getting enough omega3 or ANY b12 on pure fruit, which means your brain is not developing or working properly and your gonna die from a degenerative brain disease. period


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 15, 2018)

GrimyHR said:


> it is not, there is no way you are getting enough omega3 or ANY b12 on pure fruit, which means your brain is not developing or working properly and your gonna die from a degenerative brain disease. period


Not only that, also no calcium, Vitamin D, Iodine, Tooth decay because of the high concentrations of sugar and diabetes.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 15, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Vegan propaganda? I've been a vegan for the past 5 years and people tell me all the time that I shouldn't. That you need meat to survive. That I'm just following a trend. How about fuck you and let me eat what I want to do?
> 
> I don't go around telling people that I'm vegan. One time it happened at a burger store out of nowhere. I was with friends and ordered a vegetarian burger and some asshole from the other table commented on my "gay" choice. I don't care if your friend's friend knows a guy who swears that one time one of his friends met a vegan and was totally on his face about it. Just leave us alone and we'll do the same.
> 
> Also, vegan or not, if you consume meat from animals that were mistreated (such as animals still alive while draining their bloods or 10 chickens living inside one small cage until it's time to slaughter) you're a fucking moron. You're harming the animals by allowing such a cruel industry to exist.


Is this thread still going?


I'm a vegan. AMA


----------

